# Wichteln 2022



## Hecht100+ (20. September 2022)

Da ja Kollege Drillsucht69 es kaum noch aushält, mache ich mal einen neuen Thread auf. Wer Interesse hat, kann sich da drin fürs Wichteln 2022 eintragen. 









						AB Wichteln 2022
					

2022   Teilnehmer 2022 1,Forelle74 2,Bilch 3,Snâsh 4,Ron73 5,zokker 6,Tikey0815 7,Elmar Elfers 8,Jan_Cux 9,Kuttenkarl 10,laraque 11,Finke20 12,Roots 13,daci7 14,Aalzheimer 15,Christian Siegler 16,Gert-Show  17,Fischkopp 1961 18,Mooskugel  19,Slappy  20,Seele  21,Luis2811 22,JottU 23,M...




					docs.google.com


----------



## Ron73 (20. September 2022)

Bin das erste mal dabei


----------



## zokker (20. September 2022)

aber na klar bin ich wieder dabei ... wie immer ...


----------



## Tikey0815 (20. September 2022)

Witzig, hab gestern auch drüber nachgedacht....


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. September 2022)

Ja, man wird durch Lebkuchenherzen, Spekulatius und Marzipan in diese Richtung gedrückt.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (20. September 2022)




----------



## Jan_Cux (20. September 2022)

Bin auch wieder gerne dabei!


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (20. September 2022)

Ich hab mir gedacht, das der letzte Anmeldeschluß für das Wichteln 2022 der 13.11.2022 ist. Ihr solltet dann spätestens bis zum  20.11.2022 die Adresse eures Wichtelpartners bekommen haben, so das dann noch fünf Wochen zur Verfügung stehen für ermitteln, aussuchen, verpacken und verschicken. Das sollte zeitlich klappen. 

Bis zum 20.11.2022 könnt ihr dann auch eure Adressen per PN ( persönlicher Nachricht) schicken.


----------



## laraque (20. September 2022)

Coole Sache, bin dieses Jahr auch wieder dabei. Bin gespannt


----------



## Finke20 (20. September 2022)

Ja selbstverständlich bin ich auch wieder dabei.


----------



## Forelle74 (20. September 2022)

Ich bin natürlich auch wieder dabei


----------



## Roots (20. September 2022)

Bin erstmalig und super gerne mit dabei! 
Weihnachtswichtel Adresse per PN an dich?


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (20. September 2022)

Roots schrieb:


> Bin erstmalig und super gerne mit dabei!
> Weihnachtswichtel Adresse per PN an dich?


Ja


----------



## daci7 (20. September 2022)

Bin selbstverständlich auch wieder am Start!


----------



## Gert-Show (21. September 2022)

Ich bin auch wieder dabei.


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. September 2022)

Same procedure as last year James ähm Weihnachtswichtel?.....


----------



## silverfish (21. September 2022)

Ach nöö.
Wenn ich DEN als Wichtelpartner kriege schickt der mir seine benutzten Tennissocken oder gebrauchte Tena Höschen .


----------



## Christian.Siegler (21. September 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Da ja Kollege Drillsucht69 es kaum noch aushält, mache ich mal einen neuen Thread auf. Wer Interesse hat, kann sich da drin fürs Wichteln 2022 eintragen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super Sache!
Bin dabei...


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (21. September 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Same procedure as last year James ähm Weihnachtswichtel?.....


Same procedure as every year, Miss Sophie


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. September 2022)

Weihnachtswichtel schrieb:


> Same procedure as every year, Miss Sophie


Nice


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (27. September 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ja, man wird durch Lebkuchenherzen, Spekulatius und Marzipan in diese Richtung gedrückt.


*Also, mich drücken Lebkuchenherzen, Spekulatius und Marzipan wo ganz anders. *

Bin natürlich auch wieder dabei und werde die Tage gleich mal was Einlegen, damit es sich auch rentiert!


----------



## Mooskugel (27. September 2022)

Ich bin sehr gerne wieder dabei.


----------



## Seele (10. Oktober 2022)

Schupps, wieder nach oben mit dem Thread. Ich bin natürlich dabei.


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. Oktober 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> gleich mal was Einlegen, damit es sich auch rentiert!


Sehr guter Hinweis. Muss mir langsam Gedanken über das Pökeln machen,
damit da was fertig wird für die Wichtelei


----------



## kuttenkarl (12. Oktober 2022)

Bin auch wieder dabei.


----------



## Luis2811 (12. Oktober 2022)

Ich bin auch wieder mit dabei.


----------



## JottU (14. Oktober 2022)

Mach auch wieder mit.


----------



## Minimax2 (14. Oktober 2022)

gute Idee!

bin dabei, aber wie gehts?


----------



## zokker (14. Oktober 2022)

Weihnachtswichtel schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gedacht, das der letzte Anmeldeschluß für das Wichteln 2022 der 13.11.2022 ist. Ihr solltet dann spätestens bis zum  20.11.2022 die Adresse eures Wichtelpartners bekommen haben, so das dann noch fünf Wochen zur Verfügung stehen für ermitteln, aussuchen, verpacken und verschicken. Das sollte zeitlich klappen.
> 
> Bis zum 20.11.2022 könnt ihr dann auch eure Adressen per PN ( persönlicher Nachricht) schicken.





Minimax2 schrieb:


> gute Idee!
> 
> bin dabei, aber wie gehts?


----------



## Breamhunter (14. Oktober 2022)

Minimax2 schrieb:


> bin dabei, aber wie gehts?


Ganz gut, danke der Nachfrage


----------



## Seele (14. Oktober 2022)

Minimax2 schrieb:


> gute Idee!
> 
> bin dabei, aber wie gehts?


Mir geht's gut.

Jeder bekommt einen Wichtelpartner zugelost. Dem schickst du bis spätestens heilig Abend ein kleines Paket. Meist regionale Spezialitäten, Angelzeug oder Sachen die der Partner gerne mag. Das fordert etwas Recherche - außer man kennt seinen Partner gut - schweißt zusammen und macht Spaß.
Du bekommst natürlich auch bis heilig Abend ein Paket und jeder packt dann aus und lässt die Anderen daran Teil haben. Der eine kann es teils nicht erwarten, drum wundere dich nicht wenn Vormittag schon Bilder eintrudeln.
Viel Spaß


----------



## zokker (14. Oktober 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Der eine kann es teils nicht erwarten ...



Ja wo ist er denn??? Eingetragen hat er sich noch nicht.

Halloooooooooooooooooo  nobbi1962 
​


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. Oktober 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> Ja wo ist er denn??? Eingetragen hat er sich noch nicht.
> 
> Halloooooooooooooooooo  nobbi1962
> ​


nobbi noch 

OK
dabei


----------



## Gert-Show (14. Oktober 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Der eine kann es teils nicht erwarten, drum wundere dich nicht wenn Vormittag schon Bilder eintrudeln.


Das passiert meist in Hamburch...


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. Oktober 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Das passiert meist in Hamburch...


sehr gut-
recherchiert

 
weiter so für dein wichtel


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. Oktober 2022)

Hey meine Wichtel,
ich hab schon ein Karton, man hab ich einen großen


----------



## HSV1887 (16. Oktober 2022)

Ich bin natürlich gerne wieder dabei.....


----------



## KadeTTHH (25. Oktober 2022)

Bin auch wieder dabei!


----------



## Jan_Cux (25. Oktober 2022)

Da fehlen aber noch einige...


----------



## Minimax (31. Oktober 2022)

Ich bin auch wieder dabei,
Herzlich
Minimax


----------



## Roots (4. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich bin auch wieder dabei,
> Herzlich
> Minimax


Hast du dich denn auch schon in das Dokument eingetragen...sehe bisher nur die 2.Version von dir...nicht, dass du leer ausgehst 
KadeTTHH HSV1887 und kuttenkarl ebenfalls!?


----------



## HSV1887 (4. November 2022)

Roots schrieb:


> Hast du dich denn auch schon in das Dokument eingetragen...sehe bisher nur die 2.Version von dir...nicht, dass du leer ausgehst
> KadeTTHH HSV1887 und kuttenkarl ebenfalls!?


Theoretisch habe ich mich eingetragen....
Hoffe das wird bei euch angezeigt.


----------



## Roots (4. November 2022)

HSV1887 schrieb:


> Theoretisch habe ich mich eingetragen....
> Hoffe das wird bei euch angezeigt.


Jetzt ja


----------



## Astacus74 (4. November 2022)

Ich habe mich entschieden werde auch mal mitmachen


Gruß Frank


----------



## kuttenkarl (4. November 2022)

Roots schrieb:


> @kuttenkarl ebenfalls!?


Wie, bin ich nicht eingetragen?


----------



## Hecht100+ (4. November 2022)

Doch


----------



## Forelle74 (5. November 2022)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Wie, bin ich nicht eingetragen?


Du bist 2 mal drin.
Auf 9. Und 27


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (5. November 2022)

Alles aktualisiert, der einzige der sich noch nicht eingetragen hat ist KadeTTHH .Und der Schlußspurt folgt, es sind noch 8 Tage bis zum Meldeschluß. Also, alle die noch mitmachen möchten, Anmelden nicht vergessen.


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (5. November 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Du bist 2 mal drin.
> Auf 9. Und 27


Auch geändert!


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (12. November 2022)

*Nur kurz zur Erinnerung :
Anmeldeschluß morgen am 13.11.*


----------



## Ron73 (14. November 2022)

Weihnachtswichtel schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gedacht, das der letzte Anmeldeschluß für das Wichteln 2022 der 13.11.2022 ist. Ihr solltet dann spätestens bis zum  20.11.2022 die Adresse eures Wichtelpartners bekommen haben, so das dann noch fünf Wochen zur Verfügung stehen für ermitteln, aussuchen, verpacken und verschicken. Das sollte zeitlich klappen.
> 
> Bis zum 20.11.2022 könnt ihr dann auch eure Adressen per PN ( persönlicher Nachricht) schicken.


Gestern war Anmeldeschluß. Bin schon ganz aufgeregt wer mir zugelost wird ... hoffentlich niemand aus dem Norden. Ideen hab ich viele, bekomme sogar Unterstützung von einer Profi/-rin


----------



## daci7 (14. November 2022)

Waaaaas? Gestern war Deadline und ich hab immernoch kein Paket?? Kann es sein, dass mal wieder jemand nicht abgeschickt hat?! Ich bin empört! NEIN, sogar entrüstet!!
Verärgerte Grüße 
David

PS: ick freu ma! Bin schon gespannt, wen ich ziehe!


----------



## Tikey0815 (14. November 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Waaaaas? Gestern war Deadline und ich hab immernoch kein Paket?? Kann es sein, dass mal wieder jemand nicht abgeschickt hat?! Ich bin empört! NEIN, sogar entrüstet!!
> Verärgerte Grüße
> David
> 
> PS: ick freu ma! Bin schon gespannt, wen ich ziehe!


Ich weiß was du bekommst…….Knüppel ausm Sack


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (15. November 2022)

Ich habe im Moment erst acht ( 8 ) Adressen per PN bekommen, wo ist der Rest?

Ein ungeduldiger Weihnachtswichtel


----------



## Jan_Cux (15. November 2022)

Meine solltest du bekommen haben, jedenfalls hab ich sie versendet.


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (15. November 2022)

Deine war da, Jan.


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (15. November 2022)

Und von vielen habe ich auch die aus den Vorjahren, aber es hat auch immer wieder Änderungen gegeben durch Umzug oder andere Möglichkeiten


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. November 2022)

Bitte Bitte eine PN
an die Wichtel

Lieber Weihnachtswichtel.

nobbi hatttt schon alles da heim fuer sein Wichtel


----------



## Ron73 (15. November 2022)

Weihnachtswichtel schrieb:


> Ich habe im Moment erst acht ( 8 ) Adressen per PN bekommen, wo ist der Rest?
> 
> Ein ungeduldiger Weihnachtswichtel


Meine solltest du auch haben


----------



## Luis2811 (15. November 2022)

Weihnachtswichtel schrieb:


> Ich habe im Moment erst acht ( 8 ) Adressen per PN bekommen, wo ist der Rest?
> 
> Ein ungeduldiger Weihnachtswichtel



Meine müsste jetzt auch da sein.


----------



## Jan_Cux (15. November 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Bitte Bitte eine PN
> an die Wichtel
> 
> Lieber Weihnachtswichtel.
> ...


Das geht ja gar nicht... du weißt ja nicht wer dein Wichtel wird... 
Aus Tradition lesen wir doch alle Beiträge von unserem Wichtel noch mal, versuchen die Vorlieben zu erkennen, aktivieren alle alten Seilschaften um alles zu erfahren und besorgen denn erst die passenden auf den Wichtel persöhnlich abgestimmten Geschenke


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. November 2022)

ok

hab abba schon 

*Ideen* mit *Herz*


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. November 2022)

ich möchte Dich Jan-
eine Kieler Sprotte


----------



## Minimax (15. November 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Aus Tradition lesen wir doch alle Beiträge von unserem Wichtel noch mal, versuchen die Vorlieben zu erkennen, aktivieren alle alten Seilschaften um alles zu erfahren und besorgen denn erst die passenden auf den Wichtel persöhnlich abgestimmten Geschenke


Also ich versende wie jedes Jahr eine Orange und ein Beutelchen Haselnüsse.


----------



## Jan_Cux (15. November 2022)

Du hast die schöne Handgeschriebene Karte vergessen...


----------



## Tikey0815 (15. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Also ich versende wie jedes Jahr eine Orange und ein Beutelchen Haselnüsse.


3 Haselnüsse für Döbelbrödel ?


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. November 2022)

in Gold beides Bitte.

Blattgold nicht teuer.


----------



## Minimax (15. November 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> in Gold beides Bitte.
> 
> Blattgold nicht teuer.


Das habbich mal in anderem Zusammenhang versucht. Also echtes Blattgold auf kleine komplexe Objekte aufbringen ist wirklich  nervenaufreibend.


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. November 2022)

Sir
nervenaufreibend
ist 
wenn die Pose in den Keller geht.


----------



## Minimax (15. November 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Sir
> nervenaufreibend
> ist
> wenn die Pose in den Keller geht.


Da haben sie recht, Sir. 
Deswegen angele ich nun auf meine alten Tage meist auf Grund. Vergeblich: Wenn die Spitze krumm geht, dann kribbeln die Nerven und das Herz legt nen Zahn zu!


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. November 2022)

Styropor wird mit dabei sein-

Tiroler Hölzchen
lg nobbi


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (16. November 2022)

An die Wichtel HSV1887 , TrimmiBerlin , nobbi1962 , Finke20 , JottU , Fischkopp 1961 und Aalzheimer ,
stimmen eure Adressen vom letzten Jahr noch oder gibt es Änderungen. Kurze Mitteilung hier oder per PN.


----------



## JottU (16. November 2022)

Weihnachtswichtel schrieb:


> An die Wichtel HSV1887 , TrimmiBerlin , nobbi1962 , Finke20 , JottU , Fischkopp 1961 und Aalzheimer ,
> stimmen eure Adressen vom letzten Jahr noch oder gibt es Änderungen. Kurze Mitteilung hier oder per PN.



Meine Adresse ist gleich geblieben.


----------



## vermesser (16. November 2022)

Ähm wie was? Kann man noch mit wichteln?


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (16. November 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Ähm wie was? Kann man noch mit wichteln?


Bei deinem tollen Artikel vor ein paar Tagen würde ich bestimmt noch eine Ausnahme machen, schicke mir dann deine Adresse per PN.


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. November 2022)

Aalles beim Aalten


----------



## zokker (16. November 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Aalles beim Aalten


Wie kommt man auf son Scheixx ... YMMD


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. November 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> Wie kommt man auf son Scheixx ... YMMD


Ich wusste das wenigstens Du mich verstehst


----------



## Gert-Show (16. November 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 ist *nicht* umgezogen, das weiß ich.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (16. November 2022)

Blumberger Damm stimmt weiterhin


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (16. November 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Fischkopp 1961 ist *nicht* umgezogen, das weiß ich.


Fischkopp1961 war per PN schneller


----------



## Finke20 (16. November 2022)

Weihnachtswichtel ,der Finke20 ist auch nicht umgezogen .


----------



## Bilch (20. November 2022)

Heute ist der 20.11. ...


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (20. November 2022)

Mir fehlt noch eine Adresse. Möchte jetzt auch keinen rausschmeißen, aber wenn es nicht anders geht.


----------



## Tikey0815 (20. November 2022)

Lieber Weihnachtswichtel ……muss ja auch mal gesagt werden…..Du hast dich gut gehalten,  nach all den Jahren nicht gealtert   Kompliment


----------



## Ron73 (20. November 2022)

Ich bin den ganzen Tag schon so aufgeregt wen ich zugelost bekomme


----------



## kuttenkarl (21. November 2022)

Wann ist denn die Auslosung?


----------



## Mooskugel (21. November 2022)

Total aufgeregt.


----------



## Gert-Show (21. November 2022)

Ich habe Nachricht, wen ich bewichteln darf.
Jetzt muss ich erst mal recherchieren.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (21. November 2022)

Ich weiss es auch schon... Au ha


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (21. November 2022)

Es sollten jetzt alle, die ihre Adresse abgegeben haben, ihren Wichtelpartner auch zugeteilt bekommen haben.


----------



## daci7 (21. November 2022)

Let the games begin!


----------



## Tikey0815 (21. November 2022)

Wenn die Person wüsste


----------



## Bilch (21. November 2022)

Für mich bitte keine Forellenköder und keine Süßigkeiten


----------



## Tikey0815 (21. November 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Für mich bitte keine Forellenköder und keine Süßigkeiten


Was sonst ? Meisenknödel und Whisky ?


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. November 2022)

Ich glaube ich mache wieder in Toilettenpapier


----------



## hanzz (21. November 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Jetzt mal BUTTER bei die Fische, ich suche noch Toilettenpapier, leihweise natürlich.
> Seid doch mal eine nettes Forum!!





Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich mache wieder in Toilettenpapier



Aha.


----------



## Seele (21. November 2022)

Bin zufrieden mit meinem Wichtel. Ich hoffe er auch mit mir


----------



## Gert-Show (21. November 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Bin zufrieden mit meinem Wichtel. Ich hoffe er auch mit mir


Du wirst es spätestens am 24. Dezember wissen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. November 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Aha.


Da schließt sich ein Kreislauf


----------



## Ron73 (21. November 2022)

Der Herausforderung stelle ich mich. Wird spannend …. Ach ich freu mich


----------



## daci7 (21. November 2022)

Oh man... ich hatte schon so viel Gedanke verschwendet ... ein neuer Totschläger für Minimax , 300g Karpfen-Abspann-Bleie für Tikey0815 , alkoholfreien Schnaps für Aalzheimer oder ne Dose Würmer, damit Seele auch mal ne Forelle fängt ... und nun DAS! Ich muss komplett von vorn beginnen ... aiaiaia ... zurück an den Schreibtisch Herr daci7!
Groetjes
David


----------



## Bilch (21. November 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Was sonst ? Meisenknödel und Whisky ?


Das wäre prima, zumindest der Whisky


----------



## Seele (21. November 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Oh man... ich hatte schon so viel Gedanke verschwendet ... ein neuer Totschläger für Minimax , 300g Karpfen-Abspann-Bleie für Tikey0815 , alkoholfreien Schnaps für Aalzheimer oder ne Dose Würmer, damit Seele auch mal ne Forelle fängt ... und nun DAS! Ich muss komplett von vorn beginnen ... aiaiaia ... zurück an den Schreibtisch Herr daci7!
> Groetjes
> David


Vorsicht, sonst ließt das noch einer und schenkt mir Forellenköder


----------



## kuttenkarl (21. November 2022)

Meinen Wichtelpartner kenne ich nun  , jetzt geht das los.


----------



## Aalzheimer (22. November 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> alkoholfreien Schnaps für Aalzheimer


Ach wie schön


----------



## Slappy (22. November 2022)

Ich sag nur..... 
..........   Uijuijui.....


----------



## Minimax (22. November 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Oh man... ich hatte schon so viel Gedanke verschwendet ... ein neuer Totschläger für Minimax


Oh, schade, mein alter ist schon ganz eingedellt und verkrustet mit anhaftenden Grundelresten  Grundelmumien.

Ich bin zufrieden und glücklich mit allem, was mein Paket enthalten mag. Die Möglichkeit es kühl zu Stellen auf dem Missusbalkon ist vorhanden.
Bitte, lieber Wichtelpartner, mach dir nicht allzu viele Mühen und Gedanken für mein Päckchen. Ich freue mich besonders über Gold, Weihrauch und Myrrhe. Ich akzeptiere gerne Malachit oder Bargeld (Ein Tip: $ sind nützlicher auf der Flucht als €)

Händereibend,

Minibescheiden


EDIT: Wehe es macht einer infantile Scherze über den Terminus Missusbalkon. Das ist schliesslich ein Weihnachtsthread.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (22. November 2022)

Wichtelpartner ist bekannt. Freue mich sehr darüber und denke das ich Freude bereiten kann.


----------



## Bilch (23. November 2022)

Ich habe eine ganz schwere Aufgabe bekommen, mein Wichtelpartner hat zum Angeln wahrscheinlich mehr als er braucht, weiß auch ganz genau, was er braucht und viel von sich hat er hier leider nicht erzählt. Angelzeug fällt also aus ... Bleiben nur noch kulinarische Genüsse übrig, aber was, wenn er Abstinent und Veganer ist  Hoffentlich nicht und eine Idee, was ich für ihn basteln könnte, habe ich schon


----------



## kuttenkarl (23. November 2022)

Das basteln hat bei mir schon angefangen, hoffentlich werde ich damit bis Weihnachten fertig.


----------



## Astacus74 (23. November 2022)

Ich bin auch noch ein wenig ratlos... mal sehen was sich findet


Gruß Frank


----------



## laraque (23. November 2022)

Ich bin fleißig am stalken und versuche ein Profil meines Wichtelpartners zu erstellen. Anglerisch ziemlich schwierig, aber ich gebe mein Bestes.
Hab schon einige Screenshots gemacht und denke so ein bisschen was passendes zusammen tragen zu können.


----------



## daci7 (23. November 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ich habe eine ganz schwere Aufgabe bekommen, mein Wichtelpartner hat zum Angeln wahrscheinlich mehr als er braucht, weiß auch ganz genau, was er braucht und viel von sich hat er hier leider nicht erzählt. Angelzeug fällt also aus ... Bleiben nur noch kulinarische Genüsse übrig, aber was, wenn er Abstinent und Veganer ist  Hoffentlich nicht und eine Idee, was ich für ihn basteln könnte, habe ich schon


Ich möchte an dieser Stelle betonen, dass ich weder abstinent, noch vegan lebe sowie Edelmetalle und -steine schätze.


----------



## Bilch (24. November 2022)

Eine Idee für fen Wichtelpartner von daci7  









						Sekt mit echten Blattgoldflocken in Goldbarren-Geschenkbox
					

Laune in Gold: Sekt mit echten Blattgoldflocken in dekorativer Geschenkbox in edler Goldbarren-Optik, optional mit persönlicher Wunschgravur! ✔     Verantwortlicher Lebensmittelunternehmer:  Weingut Elfenhof, Baumgartengasse...




					www.geschenke-bestellen24.de


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. November 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich möchte an dieser Stelle betonen, dass ich weder abstinent, noch vegan lebe sowie Edelmetalle und -steine schätze.


Ah, ein schönes Stück 1.4301 in Rund oder Flach und ein paar Kiesellinge aus Langeland.
Ist notiert...


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. November 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ah, ein schönes Stück 1.4301 in Rund oder Flach und ein paar Kiesellinge aus Langeland.
> Ist notiert...


Polieren nicht vergessen


----------



## Ron73 (24. November 2022)

Ich bin durch mit Recherche und das macht es mir nicht unbedingt leichter. Aber es sind Ideen vorhanden ... mal schauen was umgesetzt wird


----------



## Jan_Cux (24. November 2022)

Erst war ich geschockt über meinen Wichtel... Aber denn wurde mir klar, er hat die Möglichkeiten und ich werde meine Hochsee und Norwegen Köder an jemanden weiterreichen der sie auch verwerten kann. Was regionales kommt natürlich auch ins Paket. Damit es nächstes Jahr etwas spezieller ausfällt, würde ich den vorschlag anregen, keine Wichtelpartner aus dem gleichen Bundesland.


----------



## Aalzheimer (29. November 2022)

Ist so verdächtig ruhig hier.
Alle so beschäftigt, alle am Grübeln?


----------



## Seele (29. November 2022)

Vorweihnachtlicher Stress......


----------



## Bilch (29. November 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ist so verdächtig ruhig hier.
> Alle so beschäftigt, alle am Grübeln?


Bin damit schon fertig, heute ist ein Paket von einem Online-Angelshop bei mir angekommen, wo auch Sachen für meinen Wichtelpartner drin sind  muss noch paar Köstlichkeiten kaufen und dann kann ich alles schön einpacken und das Päckchen auf die lange Reise schicken; umso früher desto besser - so kann sich mein Wichtel das Päckchen länger anschauen und studieren, was drin ist


----------



## Ron73 (29. November 2022)

Ich habe auch das meiste zusammen, zumindest im Kopf. Am Samstag versuche ich mir noch ein paar Inspirationen zu holen um die Sache rund zu machen


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. November 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> so kann sich mein Wichtel das Päckchen länger anschauen und studieren, was drin ist


Leichte sadistische Ader, lieber Bilch


----------



## Elmar Elfers (29. November 2022)

Eieieie, harte Nummer diesmal, aber ein Post brachte mich dann doch auf die richtige "Ich-weiß-jetzt-was-ich-besorgen-muss"-Fährte


----------



## Forelle74 (29. November 2022)

Ui, ihr seid hier ja schon fleißig am Grübeln  .
Ich bin einfach .
Aber kein Veganer. 
Bin überzeugter Salamitarier.
Forellen Köder sind immer gerne gesehen aber kein Muss.


Mein Wichtel macht sich rar mit eindeutigen Posts.
Wird ein bisschen wie Lotto spielen. 
Ich hoffe er/sie freut sich trotzdem. 

Viel Spaß allen weiterhin beim recherchieren. 
Grüße Michi


----------



## Ron73 (29. November 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ui, ihr seid hier ja schon fleißig am Grübeln  .
> Ich bin einfach .
> Aber kein Veganer.
> Bin überzeugter Salamitarier.
> ...


Da fühle ich mich angesprochen ... habe eine Nussallergie


----------



## Jan_Cux (29. November 2022)

Und ich brauch keine Surstöming dosen mehr... Da hab ich schon zwei von kurz vorm explodieren im Keller.... Aber mein Wichtel hat sie mit Genuß verspeist, also reiche ich eine gerne weiter...


----------



## Astacus74 (29. November 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ist so verdächtig ruhig hier.
> Alle so beschäftigt, alle am Grübeln?



Aber sowas von...



Seele schrieb:


> Vorweihnachtlicher Stress......



und der ist auch vorhanden

Tips fürs Wichtelpaket???????????? 
ich laß mich da mal überraschen auf jedenfall bin ich auch Salamitarier 


Gruß Frank


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (1. Dezember 2022)

Mein Wichtelpartner macht mich fertig. Ich dachte ich habs. Jetzt bin ich auf etwas gestoßen und "muss" komplett umdenken. Auf das die die Werkstatt ordentlich in Benutzung kommt.


----------



## Slappy (2. Dezember 2022)

Ich hab bereits einige 100 Beiträge gelesen. Doof nur das es einige 1000 gibt..... 
Ich weiß zwar inzwischen was für ein Angler er ist, aber einfacher wird es dadurch nicht.


----------



## Snâsh (2. Dezember 2022)

Bin ebenfalls absolut unentschlossen. Schiebe es seit 1ner Woche vor mir her, habe keine Ahnung. War in mehreren Läden und werde einfach nicht inspiriert.


----------



## JottU (2. Dezember 2022)

Find ja Weihnachtsmusik nicht so prall, aber was ist eigentlich aus dem Wichtellied geworden, Gert-Show ?


----------



## Astacus74 (2. Dezember 2022)

Slappy schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar inzwischen was für ein Angler er ist, aber einfacher wird es dadurch nicht.



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele...

Gruß Frank


----------



## Gert-Show (2. Dezember 2022)

JottU schrieb:


> Find ja Weihnachtsmusik nicht so prall, aber was ist eigentlich aus dem Wichtellied geworden, Gert-Show ?


Habe leider keine Base von Blueser bekommen. So kann ich nicht arbeiten.


----------



## zokker (4. Dezember 2022)

so ... Wichtelpaket ist fertig und geht Anfang der Woche auf reisen

bin erleichtert


----------



## Forelle74 (4. Dezember 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> so ... Wichtelpaket ist fertig und geht Anfang der Woche auf reisen
> 
> bin erleichtert


Prima  .
Hab noch ein Teil was rein muss. 
Sonst bin ich auch fertig .


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. Dezember 2022)

Wow, da seid Ihr ja fix unterwegs


----------



## Finke20 (4. Dezember 2022)

Bei mir laufen auch die Vorbereitungen. Heute wurden Weihnachtsgebäck gebacken und am Freitag geht es an die Leberwurst .
Also mein Wichtel kann sich wieder auf Köstlichkeiten freuen .


----------



## Ron73 (5. Dezember 2022)

Ich hab alles zusammen. Ende der Woche geht mein kleines Päckchen raus


----------



## Astacus74 (5. Dezember 2022)

Ich werd mal sehen was ich so kulinarisches aus meiner Region finde und meinem Wichtel zukommen lasse.
Gerätetechnisch würd ich ja auch gern was reintun bin aber ratlos  zu schnell greift man daneben


Gruß Frank


----------



## daci7 (5. Dezember 2022)

Liebe Leute ... ich bin tatsächlich auch sehr früh fertig dieses Jahr. Ubd bin gleichzeitig ein wenig stolz auf den Inhalt - ich hoffe, meinem Partner gefällts.


----------



## bic zip (5. Dezember 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Gerätetechnisch würd ich ja auch gern was reintun bin aber ratlos  zu schnell greift man daneben
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


 ein 100€ TackleGutschein geht immer


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (5. Dezember 2022)

Servus miteinander,

wenn ich lese wie weit die meisten von Euch schon sind, bekomme ich doch glatt ein wenig Panik. 
Da ich erst seit gestern aus dem Urlaub zurück bin, hinke ich da noch kräftig hinterher. 
Zudem konnte ich bis jetzt, aus den Beiträgen meines Wichtelpartners, nur seine große Vorliebe für ........... herauslesen.
Und wenn jemand etwas mit so viel Hingabe betreibt, wird es umso schwerer etwas zu finden. 
Denn, dann gehe ich davon aus, dass er schon alles hat und ich als Ahnungsloser beim Versuch mit einem Geschenk dort anzuknüpfen, 
garantiert, in die Nesseln greife. 

Das wäre ja dann fast so, wenn ich zum x Mal, ein Pilz Buch geschenkt bekäme.


----------



## Astacus74 (5. Dezember 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Und wenn jemand etwas mit so viel Hingabe betreibt, wird es umso schwerer etwas zu finden.
> Denn, dann gehe ich davon aus, dass er schon alles hat und ich als Ahnungsloser beim Versuch mit einem Geschenk dort anzuknüpfen,
> garantiert, in die Nesseln greife.



Besser kann man es nicht sagen, du hast den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen


Gruß Frank


----------



## bic zip (5. Dezember 2022)

Ich denke ihr macht euch ZU viele Gedanken.
Egal was ihr ins Wichtelpaket packt, kommt doch von Herzen.

Das zählt mehr als ein 100% Treffer beim Zubehör, das jeder „Speziman“ für seine Angelart eh schon 100 Fach hat.

(nur eine bescheidene Meinung von einem der nicht mitwichtelt)


----------



## daci7 (5. Dezember 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Servus miteinander,
> 
> wenn ich lese wie weit die meisten von Euch schon sind, bekomme ich doch glatt ein wenig Panik.
> Da ich erst seit gestern aus dem Urlaub zurück bin, hinke ich da noch kräftig hinterher.
> ...


Scheixxe, kein Pilzbuch. Dann zurück an den Schreibtisch!


----------



## zokker (5. Dezember 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Zudem konnte ich bis jetzt, aus den Beiträgen meines Wichtelpartners, nur seine große Vorliebe für ........... herauslesen.
> Und wenn jemand etwas mit so viel Hingabe betreibt, wird es umso schwerer etwas zu finden.


Falls du mich meinst ... ich würde mich sehr über ein RF 1200 f8 freuen.
Aber das ist ganz schön schwer, da sind die Versandkosten zu hoch.
Ne dann las das mal.


----------



## Finke20 (5. Dezember 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> RF 1200 f8


Moin Zokker, so viel Bescheidenheit hätte ich ja jetzt nicht erwartet  .


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. Dezember 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> Falls du mich meinst ... ich würde mich sehr über ein RF 1200 f8 freuen.


Ist das der Bruder von R2D2?


----------



## laraque (5. Dezember 2022)

Wollte gerade einen Teil im örtlichen Laden holen. Leider haben die montags zu…also morgen der nächste Anlauf


----------



## Gert-Show (5. Dezember 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> Aber das ist ganz schön schwer, da sind die Versandkosten zu hoch.


Aber damit bekommst du die Fotos deiner Aalfänge auf Conger-Länge. Hat schon was...


----------



## Mooskugel (5. Dezember 2022)

Ich hab alles zusammen. Jetzt nur noch in den Karton und ab zur Post. Sollte bis zum Ende der Woche klappen. Eigentlich möglichst schnell, so dass der bewichtelte auch noch viel Zeit hat sich das Päckchen anzusehen und zu bewundern.


----------



## Forelle74 (5. Dezember 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Ich werd mal sehen was ich so kulinarisches aus meiner Region finde und meinem Wichtel zukommen lasse.
> Gerätetechnisch würd ich ja auch gern was reintun bin aber ratlos  zu schnell greift man daneben
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank





Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Servus miteinander,
> 
> wenn ich lese wie weit die meisten von Euch schon sind, bekomme ich doch glatt ein wenig Panik.
> Da ich erst seit gestern aus dem Urlaub zurück bin, hinke ich da noch kräftig hinterher.
> ...


Macht euch nicht jetzt schon innerlichen Stress  .

Ich hab einmal nix angeltechnisches bekommen sondern die leckersten regionalen Spezialitäten.
Das war wunderbar.

Genauso wie der tolle alte rapala aus der eigenen Sammlung der von mir wie ein rohes Ei behandelt wird und einen Ehrenplatz erhalten hat.

Oder die funkelnagelneuen irre schönen Weitwurf Wobbler.

Genauso wie damals die selbstgebackenen Plätzchen.

Oder die in ehren gehaltenen feinen Friedfisch Posen von einem ( leider mittlerweile verstorbenen Boardie).
Übrigens mein erster Wichtel.

Ich finde dieses Wichteln einfach eine Klasse Sache die uns allen hier jedes Jahr viel Freude bereitet.

Grüße Michi



Ja es zählt der Gedanke


----------



## Forelle74 (6. Dezember 2022)

So mein Päckchen ist raus  .
Mal schauen wann die ersten Eingangs Meldungen kommen.


----------



## Ron73 (6. Dezember 2022)

Ha, ich hab mir bei der Post schon mal ein paar Adressetiketten mitgenommen und versuche jetzt in Schönschrift die Adresse nieder zu schreiben. Hab mir ein Zeitfenster bis Freitag gesetzt. Nichts ist schlimmer als meine Person an der Handschrift zu erkennen


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (9. Dezember 2022)

Der dritte Karton war dann endlich groß genug. Das Paket ist auf Reisen.


----------



## Minimax (9. Dezember 2022)

Au weia, mein armer Wichtel hat Pech mit mir. Nicht nur ist seine Art des Angelns ein Buch mit sieben Siegeln für mich, und natürlich ergab die Recherche das er ALLES dafür besitzt, doppelt bis fünffach.
Aber ich fand ein Dekorationsobjekt, das ich im Laufe der kommenden Woche erwarte: Dann muss ich mich Sputen es zu meinem Wichtel auf den Weg zu bringen. Es bleibt also spannend, eine Zitterpartie wie jedes Jahr..


----------



## Gert-Show (9. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber ich fand ein Dekorationsobjekt, das ich im Laufe der kommenden Woche erwarte


Ich mag keine Staubfänger Dekoartikel!


----------



## Gert-Show (9. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe lange Wege auf mich genommen, um die letzten beiden Zutaten meines  Wichtelpaketes zu besorgen.
Missus hilft mir morgen beim Verpacken, dann geht es auf die Reise.


----------



## Minimax (9. Dezember 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ich mag keine Staubfänger Dekoartikel!


Gottseidank ist dieser Kelch noch einmal an dir vorbeigegangen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. Dezember 2022)

Ich bin auch auf gutem Wege. Kalträuchern  heute abgeschlossen. Der Rest wartet schon auf die Stücke mit  längerer Herstellprozedur


----------



## laraque (9. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe gestern Abend noch einige Bestellungen gemacht. Wie war eigentlich das Budget? Ich glaube ich hab ein bisschen über die Stränge geschlagen, aber macht man ja gerne wenn man jmd hoffentlich eine Freude machen kann.


----------



## Minimax (9. Dezember 2022)

laraque schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern Abend noch einige Bestellungen gemacht. Wie war eigentlich das Budget? Ich glaube ich hab ein bisschen über die Stränge geschlagen, aber macht man ja gerne wenn man jmd hoffentlich eine Freude machen kann.


Das ist ja das schöne am Wichteln: Da es kein 1:1 Tausch ist, sondern ein zufälliger Ringtausch, kann man einen reziproken Partner, der vielleicht nixht die Möglichkeit hat ganz so viel zu geben durch ein etwas zu volles Paket nicht beschämen.
Aber es stimmt schon, es ist gut, etwas Maß zu halten, denn wie die Wichelunboxing Nächte zeigen, geht der Trend zu immer reichhaltigeren Paketen, während gleichzeitig seit einigen Jahren die Zeiten rauer werden. Es wäre schade wenn liebe Boardies sich dadurch unter Druck gesetzt fühlen würden.

Am Ende ist es doch schön, eine kleine Aufmerksamkeit ob Gummibärchen oder Goldbarren zu erhalten, und viel wichtiger zu sehen das sich der Wichtelpartner über sein Päckchen gefreut hat.

Deswegen freue ich mich immer über die gemeinsame unboxing Phase, einige beginnen ja bereits am 24. Um 00:01 das ist wie eine kleine Extrabescherung Abseits der Familie im Kreise von Freunden.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (10. Dezember 2022)

Vermelde 99 Prozent im Bezug auf den Paketinhalt. Nächste Woche kommt noch was am 13.12. Dann geht es rechtzeitig vor unserem DK-Urlaub am 21.12. auf die Wichtelreise


----------



## Luis2811 (10. Dezember 2022)

Mein Päckchen ist heute seine Reise zum Wichtel angegtreten. Ich freue mich schon auf die ersten Ankunftsbestätigungen und natürlich auf den 24.12. wenn die Packete dann ausgepackt werden. Und zwischendurch die langen Blicke auf die Packete und das Rätselraten.


----------



## Mooskugel (10. Dezember 2022)

Es ist vollbracht. 







Das Paket ist heute auf eine lange Reise gegangen.


----------



## Gert-Show (10. Dezember 2022)

Liebe Boardies und Wichtelaner, den Blick auf das Haus gegenüber möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten.
Klick hier

Euch allen eine schöne Adventszeit!


----------



## Minimax (10. Dezember 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Liebe Boardies und Wichtelaner, den Blick auf das Haus gegenüber möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten.
> Klick hier
> 
> Euch allen eine schöne Adventszeit!


Dezent&Besinnlich


----------



## JottU (10. Dezember 2022)

Es muss halt gespart werden, da gehts eben nicht mehr so toll wie früher. Bisschen schade is das schon.


----------



## Astacus74 (11. Dezember 2022)

JottU schrieb:


> Es muss halt gespart werden, da gehts eben nicht mehr so toll wie früher. Bisschen schade is das schon.



na und mit gutem Beispiel gehen die voran.

Viel wichtiger der Inhalt des Wichtelpakets steht fest, ich habe mich gestern in meinen Angelkeller umgesehen und etwas gefunden was paßt (keine Angst alles was ins Paket kommt nutze ich auch selber) und ein/zwei Sachen werden noch gebaut/gekauft und in der Woche geht dann das Paket auf die 300km lange Reise gen Westen.


Gruß Frank


Ps. der glücklich ist das alles jetzt läuft


----------



## Gert-Show (11. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe auch gerade das Wichtelpaket gepackt, nachher geht es auf die lange Reise!


----------



## Forelle74 (11. Dezember 2022)

Laut Paket Dienst liegt mein  Wichtel Paket seit 3 Tagen beim Empfänger.


----------



## zokker (11. Dezember 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Liebe Boardies und Wichtelaner, den Blick auf das Haus gegenüber möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten.
> Klick hier
> 
> Euch allen eine schöne Adventszeit!


terror


----------



## Gert-Show (11. Dezember 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> terror


Ich warte auf den Tag, wo 400 Japaner/innen mit kurzen Hosen und Digitalkameras durch unseren Straße irren, weil der Jumbojet von Japan Airlines die falsche Landebahn genommen hat.


----------



## Hecht100+ (11. Dezember 2022)

Es geht schlimer


----------



## Tikey0815 (11. Dezember 2022)

Meine Missus hat ein Paket vor mir versteckt, also meins wird angekommen sein    Oder es sind ihre neuen Manolo Blahnik Schuhe, die Schuftin


----------



## daci7 (12. Dezember 2022)

Vermelde den Eingang eines ominösen Paketes- sieht verdächtig wichtelig aus. Ick freu ma!!


----------



## Ron73 (12. Dezember 2022)

Mein Wichtelpaket hat es doch nicht, so wie angedacht, ende letzter Woche geschafft auf Reisen zu gehen. Den Kindern ist noch was eingefallen was unbedingt mit rein muss. Nun ist es aber fertig ... morgen geht es raus


----------



## Finke20 (12. Dezember 2022)

So bei mir ist der Endspurt eingeläutet,  zwei Varianten Leberwurst sind fertig.
Morgen noch Plätzen gebacken und dann ist alles zusammen.


----------



## Gert-Show (12. Dezember 2022)

Ron73 schrieb:


> Den Kindern ist noch was eingefallen was unbedingt mit rein muss.


Ein Jahresabo R&R?


----------



## Ron73 (12. Dezember 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ein Jahresabo R&R?


Niemals


----------



## Astacus74 (12. Dezember 2022)

Ich hab heute noch gebastelt nu ist das Problem da, der Karton ist zu klein da muß ich morgen mal in der Firma gucken ob noch einer da ist oder der Lehrling alle geschreddert hat.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Jan_Cux (12. Dezember 2022)

Ich hab alles fertig gepackt heute, zugeklebt und denn festgestellt die wichtigste regionale Spezialität, für die ich extra heute noch mal zum Kaufmann gefahren bin, vergessen einzupacken.... Alles wieder aufgemacht, morgen geht es auf die Reise.


----------



## Bilch (13. Dezember 2022)

Der Postbote hat mir heute ein Paket gebracht 





Habe eine Vermutung, von wem es sein könnte , auf jedem Fall scheint aber das Paket etwas Flüssiges zu enthalten 

 mein lieber Wichtel


----------



## Bilch (13. Dezember 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Es geht schlimer


Ich habe mich fast totgelacht


----------



## Tikey0815 (13. Dezember 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ich habe mich fast totgelacht


Ich lache auch mehr, als ich sollte


----------



## Bilch (13. Dezember 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich lache auch mehr, als ich sollte


Oh Gott, als ich 1999/2000 in Japan war und dort auch Weihnachten feierte, haben die Japaner um die Weihnachtsstimmung zu wecken immer dieses Lied gespielt


----------



## Mescalero (13. Dezember 2022)

Wenn der Schorsch das geahnt hätte... dabei wollte er einfach nur ein Liebeslied schreiben, weiter nix. Und jetzt wird der Schmachtfetzen seit Jahrzehnten als Weihnachtslied missbraucht, weltweit.


----------



## Gert-Show (13. Dezember 2022)

Da hast du wohl Recht, aber weil eben dort _*Lars Krismäs* _besungen wird (wo hat der eigentlich gelebt?), wird es mit Weihnachten in  Verbindung gebracht.


----------



## Forelle74 (13. Dezember 2022)

Hallo an alle Wichtel.
Bei mir ist ein Paket eingetrudelt das extrem verpackt war.
Mit rotem Aufkleber und DHL als Absender .
Meine Frau hats gleich viel Freude entgegen genommen und geöffnet.








Als sie merkte das es gar nicht ihre Bestellung war hat sie mir gleich wieder gegeben und sich entschuldigt.
Innen hab ich gesehen das Überreste einer Verpackung drin sind .
Absender war der Weihnachtswichtel..

Also Lieber Wichtel schonmal Danke dein Paket ist angekommen. 

Es war inhaltlich alles in Ordnung und habs in der Umverpackung gelassen.
Musste es aber wegen des Paket Dienstes grob überprüfen.




 Nicht das was kaputt gegangen war.
Gewichtelt und ausgepackt wird ja erst am 24.


----------



## Jan_Cux (13. Dezember 2022)

Ich melde auch Vollzug, mein Paket ist auf der Reise zu seinem Wichtel.


----------



## Ron73 (13. Dezember 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Ich melde auch Vollzug, mein Paket ist auf der Reise zu seinem Wichtel.


Me too


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. Dezember 2022)

Meine Zwillinge sind noch am einpacken. Der Kater hilft


----------



## Minimax (13. Dezember 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Meine Zwillinge sind noch am einpacken. Der Kater hilft
> Anhang anzeigen 426475


Pass nur auf, das der schläfrige Felide nicht zufällig ins Paket gerät...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (14. Dezember 2022)

Soo, mein Paket ist nun auch versendet... Weihnachten kann kommen!


----------



## Snâsh (14. Dezember 2022)

#metoo 
Paket geht heute auf die Reise!


----------



## Tikey0815 (14. Dezember 2022)

Hier ging heute auch ein Päckchen auf die Reise !


----------



## Gert-Show (14. Dezember 2022)

Es freut mich sehr, dass es jetzt hier etwas Fahrt aufnimmt. 
Noch kam nix bei mir an, aber Frost und Schnee machen den Paketdiensten sicher zu schaffen. Nächste Woche wird es wieder weihnachtlich-Nass-Kalt mit Plusgraden. Missus und ich werden schon am 21.Dezember in den Weihnachtsurlaub starten.
PS Fotos vom Weihnachtsgeflügel gibts dann im Rezepte-Trööt.


----------



## Finke20 (14. Dezember 2022)

So ich möchte mitteilen, dass mein Wichtelpaket angekommen ist. Ich habe auch die Anweisung bekommen es kühl zu lagern.
Es gluckert auch verdächtig. 
Jetzt heißt es noch 10Tage warten, welch eine Folter .


----------



## Elmar Elfers (14. Dezember 2022)

Paket an die Wichtel-Transport-Logistik erfolgreich übergeben!


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. Dezember 2022)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Paket an die Wichtel-Transport-Logistik erfolgreich übergeben!



Me too......


----------



## vermesser (15. Dezember 2022)

So, mein Paket geht heute auf die Reise. Und hier steht auch schon eines rum. Ich bin gespannt, bei der Größe  ?!


----------



## Elmar Elfers (15. Dezember 2022)

Absendername mir unbekannt. Schlussfolgerung: WICHTELPAKET!


----------



## Gert-Show (15. Dezember 2022)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Absendername mir unbekannt. Schlussfolgerung: WICHTELPAKET!


Wenn Coffee nicht daran schnuppert, ist es nicht von mir!


----------



## Minimax2 (15. Dezember 2022)

hallo, hier liegt auch ein feines Pack, bleibt ungeöffnet bis Heilig-Abend. Vielen Dank schon jetzt!

Meine Wichtel-Sendung geht morgen an den Empfänger, weil Freitags sind die gelben Autos schneller als bei Hochwasser.

bis später


----------



## Elmar Elfers (15. Dezember 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Wenn Coffee nicht daran schnuppert, ist es nicht von mir!


Er schnuppert an jedem Paket, seit einmal vor einigen Jahren Lungenbrocken & Co drin waren


----------



## Minimax (16. Dezember 2022)

Hallo Wichtel,
geschafft geschafft, das Hauptwichtel kam heut an, das Päckchen wurde geschnürt und grad hab ich's zur Post gebracht. Oh die Erleichterung.

Und nun kann ich endlich zum gemütlichen Teil des Wichtelthreads übergehen, was mir jedes Jahr große Freude bereitet:

Naaa, Jungs?  Jeder schon sein Päckchen abgeschickt, hmmm? Ich will ja keinen Druck aufbauen, aber man weiss ja wies mit den Paketen so zugeht um die Feiertage....
Hg
Minidruck


----------



## Gert-Show (16. Dezember 2022)

Ich vermelde den Eingang eines "Bitte kühl Lagern"-Paketes.
Ich weiß nur nicht, ob aus diesem Forum oder dem anderen


----------



## Bilch (16. Dezember 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ich vermelde den Eingang eines "Bitte kühl Lagern"-Paketes.
> Ich weiß nur nicht, ob aus diesem Forum oder dem anderen


Hoffentlich wirst Du am 24. in diesem Forum das richtige Paket zeigen


----------



## kuttenkarl (16. Dezember 2022)

Heute ist ein Paket für mich angekommen.  lieber Wichtel.

Meins ist heute rausgegangen. Wurde auch Zeit, da wir ja einen Wichtel in der Runde haben, der anfängt Druck aufzubauen. Mit mir nicht lieber Minnidruck  .


----------



## Gert-Show (16. Dezember 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wirst Du am 24. in diesem Forum das richtige Paket zeigen


Wer weiß, wenn ich die Absender nicht zuordnen kann, bekommt ihr hier zwei Pakete gezeigt. Hat doch auch was, oder?


----------



## Bilch (16. Dezember 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Wer weiß, wenn ich die Absender nicht zuordnen kann, bekommt ihr hier zwei Pakete gezeigt. Hat doch auch was, oder?


Du Glückspilz


----------



## Gert-Show (16. Dezember 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Du Glückspilz


Dafür habe ich ja auch zwei Pakete gepackt und verschickt.


----------



## Slappy (16. Dezember 2022)

Oh je. Oh je. OH JE!!!!!! 

Mir fehlt eine Sache. Und ich finde die nirgends..... 



​


----------



## Minimax (16. Dezember 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Dafür habe ich ja auch zwei Pakete gepackt und verschickt.


Auch da gilt es aufzupassen und sich vor Verwechslungen zu hüten.

Als junger, unternehmungslustiger Student habe ich einmal im Ausland zwei Briefe mit größtenteils identischem, recht privatem Inhalt an zwei gute, einander unbekannte Bekanntinnen geschrieben.
Erst in letzter Sekunde vor dem Briefkasten kam mir, dem Teufel sei dank, eine blitzartige Eingebung und mit fiebriger Hast riss ich die Umschläge auf: Ich hatte tatsächlich die Kuverts vertauscht. Das hätte wirklich ins Auge gehen können.

Es kam dann einige Zeit später aus anderen Gründen zur unvermeidlichen Katastrophe bzw. zur drastischen Abkühlung der freundschaftlichen Gefühle beider Damen mir gegenüber.

Ach ja, das waren noch Zeiten


----------



## zokker (16. Dezember 2022)

Ich vermelde auch den Empfang eines ominösen Päckchens.


----------



## Astacus74 (17. Dezember 2022)

Solangsam wird es bei mir auch Zeit, da der werte Herr Minimax ja schreibt



Minimax schrieb:


> Naaa, Jungs? Jeder schon sein Päckchen abgeschickt, hmmm? Ich will ja keinen Druck aufbauen, aber man weiss ja wies mit den Paketen so zugeht um die Feiertage....



und es fehlen noch ein/zwei Sachen, mal sehen das ich das Paket heute zur Post kriege... 

uuhh die Zeit... 

dieser Druck... 

und dann ist hier doch auch schon ein Paket eingetrudelt...      es wird nicht besser 




Slappy schrieb:


> Mir fehlt eine Sache. Und ich finde die nirgends.....



ich fühl mit dir


Gruß Frank


----------



## daci7 (17. Dezember 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wirst Du am 24. in diesem Forum das richtige Paket zeigen



Kommt drauf an, in was für Foren der lieber Gert-Show noch so unterwegs ist


----------



## Gert-Show (17. Dezember 2022)

Naja, vom BA mit seinem Tackle-Porn habe ich mich entfernt, aber ich oute mich mal als Naffe.


----------



## Mescalero (17. Dezember 2022)

Was ist das denn? 
Es klingt ein bisschen anzüglich...


----------



## Roots (17. Dezember 2022)

Kleine Statusmeldung: Paket diese Woche abgeschickt und postwendend eins bekommen. So muss das  
Kindliche Vorfreude, macht sich breit...
Danke an alle Teilnehmer der Aktion und natürlich an den Weihnachtswichtel für seine Arbeit!


----------



## Gert-Show (17. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Was ist das denn?


Kriegst 'ne PN.


----------



## Slappy (17. Dezember 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Kriegst 'ne PN.


Kannst es ruhig öffentlich posten.... Ich denke viele stellen sich die Frage....


----------



## Gert-Show (17. Dezember 2022)

Ich denke, es wäre fehl am Platz, hier Werbung für ein anderes Forum zu machen.
Nehmt einfach bei Google die ersten drei Buchstaben und als zweites Wort Angeln.


----------



## Astacus74 (17. Dezember 2022)

Das Paket ist geliefert, äääähmmm versendet auf der Reise quer durch die Republik aus der Mitte (fast)ab in den Westen.

Und jetzt einen auf Mini Habt ihr eure Pakete schon auf den Weg gebracht???? 

Montag ist schon der 19te und die Uhr tickt, achja was die Post so um Wehnachten zu tun hat wißt ihr ja alle



Gruß Frank

Ps. der verdammt neugierig ist was denn wohl in seinem Paket steckt, ob ich viell...


----------



## laraque (17. Dezember 2022)

Das Paket für mich ist gestern eingetroffen. Bin sehr gespannt  
Und heute habe ich ebenfalls ein Weihnachtspaket auf seine 121km lange Reise geschickt.
Es ist dieses Jahr eher weniger Angelzeug drin, aber ich hoffe trotzdem, dass ich dem Beschenkten eine Freude machen kann.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (17. Dezember 2022)

Wichtelpaket kam gerade an. Hat sofort einen Platz gefunden


----------



## kuttenkarl (17. Dezember 2022)

Der Kühlschrank sieht aber kahl aus.


----------



## Ron73 (17. Dezember 2022)

Ich vermelde auch den Eingang eines ominösen, verdächtigen Päckchens


----------



## Gert-Show (17. Dezember 2022)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Der Kühlschrank sieht aber kahl aus.


Warum? Da ist ein Wichtelpaket drin. Das entschädigt für alles. 

Und: das bißchen, was ich ess, kann ich auch trinken!


----------



## Minimax (17. Dezember 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Ps. der verdammt neugierig ist was denn wohl in seinem Paket steckt, ob ich viell...


Also wirklich lieber Kollege! Auch wenn es in der Natur des Menschen liegt, ist Weihnachtsgeschenkspionage das schändlichste aller Verbrechen!

Und das gilt auch für Paketeschütteln zwecks akustischer Untersuchung!
(Rüttel..
Rüttel..
RüttelrüttelrüttelKLIRR! 
....uupps...)


----------



## JottU (17. Dezember 2022)

Hmm, wenn es bei bisschen rütteln schon "klirr" macht, hat es wohl der Wichtel persönlich vorbei gebracht. Oder der Weihnachtsmann oder ... . Auf jeden Fall nicht irgend so ein deutscher Paketdienst.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (17. Dezember 2022)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Der Kühlschrank sieht aber kahl aus.


Ich habe einen Kühlschrank mit über 400 Liter Nutzinhalt (inklusive Frost)  da kann das schon mal nach wenig aussehen. Und dafür das ich heute aus dem Urlaub gekommen bin, finde ich den recht voll


----------



## Astacus74 (17. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Also wirklich lieber Kollege! Auch wenn es in der Natur des Menschen liegt, ist Weihnachtsgeschenkspionage das schändlichste aller Verbrechen!



Wir können ja täglich Bilder von unseren *verschlossenen *Wichtelpaketen posten aber neee so lange kann ich das schon aushalten, wie es aussieht werde ich mein Paket erst am 2ten Weihnachtstag öffnen können.

Wir sind ja bei Schwiegermutti zu Weihnachten eingeladen, da ich ja zum Glück nur ein stinknormales Handy hab kann ich nichts übers Handy posten und den Laptop laß ich brav zu Haus und werde dann nichts mitkriegen.

Das heißt aber auch danach erstmal gucken was hier so gegangen ist 



Gruß Frank


----------



## ollidi (17. Dezember 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ich denke, es wäre fehl am Platz, hier Werbung für ein anderes Forum zu machen.


Danke. Vor allem, weil hier ein paar alte Boardies die Vorgeschichte zu dem Forum kennen.


----------



## Mescalero (17. Dezember 2022)

Erzähl!


----------



## Gert-Show (17. Dezember 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Danke. Vor allem, weil hier ein paar alte Boardies die Vorgeschichte zu dem Forum kennen.


Ich bin zwar alt , aber kenne die nicht.


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. Dezember 2022)

Es war einmal vor langer Zeit in einer weit weit entfernten Galaxis ...


----------



## ollidi (17. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Erzähl!


Kurze Antwort   : Nein



Gert-Show schrieb:


> aber kenne die nicht.


Ist besser so

Jetzt macht lieber weiter mit Wichtelthemen.


----------



## Tikey0815 (17. Dezember 2022)

Wann kommt wohl der Weihnachtsmann, was gibt‘s wohl iiiiimmmm Päääckchen


----------



## Astacus74 (17. Dezember 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Jetzt macht lieber weiter mit Wichtelthemen.



Genau dieses alles andere past nicht, nu zum Thema wer hat denn sein Paket noch nicht abgeschickt???



Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax (17. Dezember 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Jetzt macht lieber weiter mit Wichtelthemen.


So! Richtig. Jeder Ükel der seine Futterkelle wert ist, bohrt nicht aus purer Neugier in persönlichen Vergangenheiten oder sensiblen Akten der Boardgeschichte.

Also komme wir zur eigentlich wichtigen Frage, wo ist denn mein, also des MinimaxensWichtelpaket? Liegt es an der Post oder einem pflichtvergessenen Wichtelpartner?

Ich bin besorgt!


----------



## Astacus74 (17. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Also komme wir zur eigentlich wichtigen Frage, wo ist denn mein, also des MinimaxensWichtelpaket? Liegt es an der Post oder einem pflichtvergessenen Wichtelpartner?



Keine Ahnung  


Gruß Frank


----------



## Hering 58 (17. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> So! Richtig. Jeder Ükel der seine Futterkelle wert ist, bohrt nicht aus purer Neugier in persönlichen Vergangenheiten oder sensiblen Akten der Boardgeschichte.
> 
> Also komme wir zur eigentlich wichtigen Frage, wo ist denn mein, also des MinimaxensWichtelpaket? Liegt es an der Post oder einem pflichtvergessenen Wichtelpartner?
> 
> Ich bin besorgt!


Ich war es nicht.


----------



## Tikey0815 (17. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Also komme wir zur eigentlich wichtigen Frage, wo ist denn mein, also des MinimaxensWichtelpaket? Liegt es an der Post oder einem pflichtvergessenen Wichtelpartner?
> 
> Ich bin besorgt!


Werter Mini, wäre meinereiner dein Wichtel gewesen, hätte das Paket dich schon Ostern 22 erreicht


----------



## Minimax (17. Dezember 2022)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ich war es nicht.


Natürlich nicht, Du bist schuldlos, lieber Boardkollege Hartmut Hering 58 . Dennoch bin ich seit nun 6 oder 7 Jahren etwas schwermütig, das mich in all den Jahren nicht wenigstens mal ein kleines Kärtchen, oder ein einfacher Feldblumenstrauss oder ein Döschen Mockturtlesuppe von dir erreicht hat. Liegt es an mir?


----------



## Jan_Cux (17. Dezember 2022)

Mit an Sicherheit Grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit, eher nicht...


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Dezember 2022)

Nein mein Lieber Minimax .


----------



## Ron73 (18. Dezember 2022)

Mein Paket war übrigens 759 km unterwegs, mit Hermes .


----------



## Minimax2 (18. Dezember 2022)

da ich ja das Erste Mal dabei bin: ist es normal, das so ein AB - Wichtel-Paket Geräusche von sich gibt und sich bewegt?

frage für unseren Airdale


----------



## Mescalero (18. Dezember 2022)

Natürlich, wenn Maden, Blutegel, Tauwürmer und andere Lebendköder enthalten sind.


----------



## Finke20 (18. Dezember 2022)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Der Kühlschrank sieht aber kahl aus.


Das ist auch mein erster Gedanke gewesen 
Also mein Paket ist auch unterwegs und mein Wichtelpartner, weis wenn er es in den Händen hält aus damit zu machen ist .


----------



## JottU (18. Dezember 2022)

Wichtelpaket ist unterwegs. Beim Sonntagsspaziergang kurz bei Paketstation halt gemacht und ab damit.


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Natürlich, wenn Maden, Blutegel, Tauwürmer und andere Lebendköder enthalten sind.



60-80 lebendige Maulwurfsgrillen. Einzeln liebevoll mit glitzernden Adventssternchen beklebt und eifrig der neuen Freiheit harrend.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (19. Dezember 2022)

Ich kann meines erst kurz vor knapp verschicken!
Aber wann ist kurz vor knapp?


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (19. Dezember 2022)

Hecht100+ Bilch,

ihr beide habt gut lachen. Ihr könnt Euch denken, was meinen Wichtelpartner erwartet.   
Und wehe, wenn es zu lange unterwegs ist


----------



## daci7 (19. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Also wirklich lieber Kollege! Auch wenn es in der Natur des Menschen liegt, ist Weihnachtsgeschenkspionage das schändlichste aller Verbrechen!
> 
> Und das gilt auch für Paketeschütteln zwecks akustischer Untersuchung!
> (Rüttel..
> ...


Interessant wird es ja erst, wenn nach dem *Klirr* das Paket feucht wird. Hab ich euch eigendlich schon erzählt, dass ich an Karpfen-flavours arbeite? In einem eurer Wichtelpakete *könnte* also ein Glas meine Kreation von diesem oder diesem  hier sein. Just sayin'


----------



## Gert-Show (19. Dezember 2022)

So, da sich meinen Wichtel aus dem anderen Forum mit einer Nachricht meldete, dass er heute erst verschickt, muss das schon angekommene Paket von meinem AB-Wichtel sein. 
Nicht auszudenken, wenn ich am Heiligen Abend ratlos vor beiden Paketen gesessen hätte und mich gefragt hätte, wo nun welches Wichtelfoto hochzuladen ist.


----------



## Luis2811 (19. Dezember 2022)

Ich vermelden Eingang eines Wichtelpacketes aus Slowenien?

Es gluckerte auch beim Bewegen und war relativ schwer für die größe.


----------



## Snâsh (19. Dezember 2022)

Vermelde Eingang eines weit gereisten Hermes-Pakets. Da ich den Absender nicht kenne, tippe ich auf meinen Wichtel


----------



## Mooskugel (19. Dezember 2022)

Auch ich habe heute ein Paket in Empfang nehmen dürfen.  

Status hat sich geändert von 

Warten auf Wichtelpaket 
auf
Wichtelpaket ansehen.

Toll.


----------



## yukonjack (19. Dezember 2022)

Hab zwar nicht mitgemacht, bin aber schon gespannt auf eure Bilder.(besonders auf die regionalen Spezialitäten)


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (19. Dezember 2022)

Sieht doch schon gut aus, knapp 2/3 sind angekommen.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (19. Dezember 2022)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Auch ich habe heute ein Paket in Empfang nehmen dürfen.
> 
> Status hat sich geändert von
> 
> ...



Der Absender würde mich mega interessieren. Ich bin manchmal in der Gegend (Coswig)  und hätte da gern mal mehr vorzuweisen als bis jetzt nur einen Rapfen.  Vllt. Geht ja mal was zusammen


----------



## Slappy (19. Dezember 2022)

It's on the way  ​


----------



## Jan_Cux (19. Dezember 2022)

Aus dem hohen Norden noch keine Meldung, oder Im Norden nichts Neues...


----------



## Minimax (19. Dezember 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Aus dem hohen Norden noch keine Meldung, oder Im Norden nichts Neues...


Sei unbesorgt. Nun ist alles in der Hand der Post, schätze ich.

Und vergesst bitte alle nicht: Manchmal kommt gerade zum winterlichen Jahreswechsel alles auf einmal, Beruf, Familie, Behörden, und dann noch all das Weihnachtsgedöns, Pakete, Festessen oder simple Grusskarten*- Einem AB Kollegen würs ichs jederzeit verzeihen, wenn's nicht rechtzeitig mit dem Paketabwurf klappt, oder wenn er sich sogar ganz zurückzieht. Dann halt nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (20. Dezember 2022)

Weihnachtswichtel schrieb:


> Sieht doch schon gut aus, knapp 2/3 sind angekommen.


Nur für den Fall, dass Du unser Weihnachtswichtel nicht nur die gemeldeten, angekommenen Wichtelpakete mitzählst,
sondern eventuell auch die Abgesandten, meines hat gestern Nachmittag die Reise angetreten.
Ich hoffe nur, dass das Versenden zugiger als die Annahme funktioniert.


----------



## Bilch (20. Dezember 2022)

Ich verlinke noch einmal die Weihnachtsgeschichte von Professor Tinca - es sind paar neue Kollegen dabei und einige kennen die Geschichte vlt. noch nicht ...






						Der letzte Heiligabend.
					

Der letzte Heiligabend.   Vor vielen Jahren, ich war noch ein Junge, da trug sich dies zu.  Ich angelte an dem Tag, wie so oft, an dem Flüsschen welches durch meine Heimatstadt fließt. Damals verbrachte ich viel Zeit dort.  Sofort nach Schulschluss zog es mich ans Wasser.  Der alte, bärtige...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (20. Dezember 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Nur für den Fall, dass Du unser Weihnachtswichtel nicht nur die gemeldeten, angekommenen Wichtelpakete mitzählst,
> sondern eventuell auch die Abgesandten, meines hat gestern Nachmittag die Reise angetreten.
> Ich hoffe nur, dass das Versenden zugiger als die Annahme funktioniert.


Im goldenen Buch des Weihnachtswichtels steht ganz genau, ob der Versender es nur als "angekündigt" oder als "verschickt bezeichnet hat. Ebenso wie beim empfangenen Wichtelpartner, ob es das "Wichtelpaket" ist oder nur als "ein Paket" deklariert wird. Man muß ja auf dem laufenden bleiben, damit das Christkind nicht noch mehr Aufgaben hat.


----------



## Roots (20. Dezember 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ich verlinke noch einmal die Weihnachtsgeschichte von Professor Tinca - es sind paar neue Kollegen dabei und einige kennen die Geschichte vlt. noch nicht ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke Bilch 
Nein, kannte ich noch nicht...
Schrecklich traurig und dennoch auch sehr schön...unglaublich toll geschrieben, lieber Professor Tinca


----------



## Finke20 (20. Dezember 2022)

So meins müsste heute zugestellt werden.
Oder wurde es vielleicht schon .


----------



## Minimax (20. Dezember 2022)

Juchhu
soeben erreicht mich ein wichtwlverdächtig aussehendes Paket aus nordwestlicher Richtung:
	

		
			
		

		
	





Und der unidentifizierte Wichtelpartner liess mir durch den Weihnachtswichtel ausrichten es kühl zu lagern, sehr spannend!


----------



## Minimax (20. Dezember 2022)

Mein eigenes Päckchen wurde laut DHL Sendungsverfolgung bereits am Samstag an eine Nachbarin meines Wichtels übergeben.
Durch eine Laune des Schicksals sitzen übrigens sowohl mein Geber- als auch Nehmerwichtel beide in einer nördlichen Grossstadt mit maritimem Bezug, die ein Zentrum der Wichtelei zu sein sein scheint.

Mein eigenes Päckchen wurde laut DHL Sendungsverfolgung bereits am Samstag an eine Nachbarin meines Wichtels übergeben.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (20. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Juchhu
> soeben erreicht mich ein wichtwlverdächtig aussehendes Paket aus nordwestlicher Richtung:
> *Und der unidentifizierte Wichtelpartner liess mir durch den Weihnachtswichtel ausrichten es kühl zu lagern, sehr spannend!*


Ah, dafür darf man den Weihnachtswichtel auch einspannen. Soweit habe ich gar nicht gedacht, da wäre doch alles etwas entspannter gewesen.


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (20. Dezember 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Ah, dafür darf man den Weihnachtswichtel auch einspannen. Soweit habe ich gar nicht gedacht, da wäre doch alles etwas entspannter gewesen.


Natürlich dürft ihr mir auch mitteilen, was der Wichtelpartner mit seinem Paket machen oder nicht machen soll, z.B. kühlen, oder teilweise kühlen oder beim Auspacken aufpassen oder was noch so alles besser für das Geschenk ist. 

( Mods können und dürfen das natürlich auch)


----------



## Roots (20. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Durch eine Laune des Schicksals sitzen übrigens sowohl mein Geber- als auch Nehmerwichtel beide in einer nördlichen Grossstadt mit maritimem Bezug, die ein Zentrum der Wichtelei zu sein sein scheint.


Bei mir gab's da auch eine mysteriöse Häufung bezüglich der nordischen Heimatstadt eines ominösen, belegten Frikadellen-Brötchens


----------



## laraque (20. Dezember 2022)

Das lese ich aber nicht gerne…ich hoffe die deutsche Post lässt meinen Wichtelpartner nicht im Stich

Aufgrund der aktuell hohen Sendungsmenge kann es in einigen Fällen zu Verzögerungen bei der Auslieferung Ihrer Sendung kommen. Wir bitten in diesen Fällen um Ihre Geduld


----------



## Minimax (20. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Durch eine Laune des Schicksals sitzen übrigens sowohl mein Geber- als auch Nehmerwichtel beide in einer nördlichen Grossstadt mit maritimem Bezug, die ein Zentrum der Wichtelei zu sein sein scheint.


Oha, ich hatte mich geirrt, mein Spenderwichtel sitzt ganz woanders, das war nur die Adresse einer Versandfirma.

Durch die Sendungsnummer auf dem Paket konnte ich Versanddatum und -Raum ermitteln. Ein Abgleich entsprechender Postingaktivitäten hier im Thread und einem anderen Regionalthread vor und im entsprechenden Zeitraum , sowie der Kühlhinweis des Weihnachtswichtels haben es so ermöglicht, meinen lieben Wichtel mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit zu identifizieren, jetzt freue ich mich noch mehr auf das Unboxing. 

Jetzt muss ich nur noch eine geeignete Stelle am Paket finden, um das Loch für das Endoskop zu bohren...


----------



## Mooskugel (20. Dezember 2022)

Oder die Schüttelmethode

*"Schüttel, Schüttel" "Klirr"*


----------



## HSV1887 (20. Dezember 2022)

Hier kam so nen bärtiger Typ angeritten und hat meiner Frau ein Paket in die Hand gedrückt.

Da wir aktuell nichts bestellt haben und den Absender nicht kennen tippen wir auf einen Wichtel.........

Mein Paket in einen anderen Teil des Landes ist auch mit so einem hoppelnden Hirsch unterwegs........


----------



## Roots (20. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Oha, ich hatte mich geirrt, mein Spenderwichtel sitzt ganz woanders, das war nur die Adresse einer Versandfirma.
> 
> Durch die Sendungsnummer auf dem Paket konnte ich Versanddatum und -Raum ermitteln. Ein Abgleich entsprechender Postingaktivitäten hier im Thread und einem anderen Regionalthread vor und im entsprechenden Zeitraum , sowie der Kühlhinweis des Weihnachtswichtels haben es so ermöglicht, meinen lieben Wichtel mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit zu identifizieren, jetzt freue ich mich noch mehr auf das Unboxing.
> 
> Jetzt muss ich nur noch eine geeignete Stelle am Paket finden, um das Loch für das Endoskop zu bohren...


 hab gehört BND, BfV und MAD suchen im Moment noch talentierte Leute. Könnte doch eine entspannte Abwechslung zur stressigen Angelei für dich sein!?


----------



## Minimax (20. Dezember 2022)

Roots schrieb:


> hab gehört BND, BfV und MAD suchen im Moment noch talentierte Leute. Könnte doch eine entspannte Abwechslung zur stressigen Angelei für dich sein!?


Näh. Nie wieder, das tu ich mir nicht mehr an. Bin froh, daß ich da raus bin.


----------



## Roots (20. Dezember 2022)

HSV1887 schrieb:


> Mein Paket in einen anderen Teil des Landes ist auch mit so einem hoppelnden Hirsch unterwegs


Mmh, komisch...da wo ich herkomme reitet man eigentlich auf berenteten Bayern zur Arbeit ...ich find alleine raus


----------



## Roots (20. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Näh. Nie wieder, das tu ich mir nicht mehr an. Bin froh, daß ich da raus bin.


Verstehe  nur noch freizeitmäßig investigativ unterwegs


----------



## Gert-Show (20. Dezember 2022)

Roots schrieb:


> Bei mir gab's da auch eine mysteriöse Häufung bezüglich der nordischen Heimatstadt eines ominösen, belegten Frikadellen-Brötchens


Die öffnen das Wichtelpaket meistens früher als andere. Vielleicht liegt ja _Schinkencastle_ in einer anderen Zeitzone.


----------



## Roots (20. Dezember 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Die öffnen das Wichtelpaket meistens früher als andere. Vielleicht liegt ja _Schinkencastle_ in einer anderen Zeitzone.


...oder es sind die alten Seefahrer bzw. Piraten-Gene. Ich mag die Nordlichter sehr! 

Und ich muss zugeben, dass ich auch schon seit Tagen ums Paket herumschlawenzel...geile Aktion! Hab mir jetzt ein endgültiges "Nein, erst am Samstag" vom Schatz eingehandelt...zur Sicherheit ist es versteckt worden...also mittlerweile eine Art Oster-Wichteln hier


----------



## Luis2811 (20. Dezember 2022)

Mein Päckchen liegt Glücklicherweise im Keller im Kühlschrank so muss ich es nicht jeden Tag sehen,
aber dran denken.


----------



## Minimax (20. Dezember 2022)

Roots schrieb:


> Verstehe  nur noch freizeitmäßig investigativ unterwegs


Furchtbar. Weisst Du eigentlich wieviel Scheixx-Formulare man für nen neuen Schalldämpfer ausfüllen muss? Wir haben dann später nur noch Kissen davorgehalten. 




Gert-Show schrieb:


> Die öffnen das Wichtelpaket meistens früher als andere. Vielleicht liegt ja _Schinkencastle_ in einer anderen Zeitzone.


Also, der Norden im allgemeinen und Hamburg im besonderen sind eine absolute Wichtel-Hochburg. Nicht umsonst haben die alten Hanseherren/Piraten hier ein Paketöffnen spätnachts am 23.-24. Einbürgern können.

Für mich armen binnenländischen Leichtmatrosen ist daher das Wichteln absoluter Terror da ich immer einen Nordmann zugelost bekomme: Alles was ich mir an Haken, Blei, Posen, sogar Kukös vorstellen kann, sind lächerliche Staubkörner an den robusten Montagen und Methoden der Hanseatischen Fraktion. Leckereien Räuchern kann ich nicht, und niemand würde Berlin als die Welthauptstadt regionaler Spezialitäten bezeichnen.
Und so bleibts in meinen Paketen meist Bei einem Plüschtier, einer Packung Toffifee und einem überlagerten Vorfachbrieflein.


----------



## Bilch (20. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> ... für das Endoskop zu bohren...


Sowas hast Du zuhause? Wahrscheinlich im Keller neben dem Lügendetektor, oder? Hast Du schon ein elektronisches mit Monitor usw. oder noch die alte Variante in das man noch gucken muss?


----------



## silverfish (20. Dezember 2022)

Die Spionageausrüstung noch aus der Rumänienzeit ?


----------



## Minimax (20. Dezember 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Sowas hast Du zuhause? Wahrscheinlich im Keller neben dem Lügendetektor, oder? Hast Du schon ein elektronisches mit Monitor usw. oder noch die alte Variante in das man noch gucken muss?


Wenn es gleich an deiner Haustür klingelt, leg einfach die Zahnbürste* bereit. Die schnurrbärtigen Herren mit den Lodenmänteln und den zu kleinen Tirolerhütchen (verdammte Amateure) sind Freunde von mir, sie bringen dich an einen Ort, an dem wir ungestört über Überlegenheit von DAMs und Mitchells reden können.

Bis gleich,

Minimax


*das ist noch so ne bürokratische Sache: Warum sollen die Partner/Klienten/Vertrauenspersonen immer ne Zahnbürsten mitnehmen? Ich meine, nach dem ersten ....Gespräch... brauchen sie die doch eh nicht mehr. Aber was weiss ich schon.


----------



## Minimax2 (20. Dezember 2022)

muha,

ich erwäge ja eine Klage vor dem Bundesverwichtelungsgericht. Durch Einschlag des Paketes in unserem Hof kam "Bewegung" auf selbigen. Da ich der Lage nicht Herr wurde wohnt das Päckchen jetzt im Zwinger und der Airdale lungert abgenervt auf dem Gabentisch umher - bin ich froh , keine Bernhardiner zu halten.

bis später


----------



## Ron73 (20. Dezember 2022)

Nur noch 3 Stunden und 3 Tage ....


----------



## Bilch (20. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Wenn es gleich an deiner Haustür klingelt, leg einfach die Zahnbürste* bereit. Die schnurrbärtigen Herren mit den Lodenmänteln und den zu kleinen Tirolerhütchen (verdammte Amateure) sind Freunde von mir, sie bringen dich an einen Ort, an dem wir ungestört über Überlegenheit von DAMs und Mitchells reden können.
> 
> Bis gleich,
> 
> ...


Habe mich auf nen alten russischen Reim erinnert:
Zubnaya schtschetka imeyet schtschetine,
da zdravstvuyet tovarisch Staline.

Eine Zahnbürste hat Borsten,
Es lebe Genosse Stalin!


----------



## Minimax (20. Dezember 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Habe mich auf nen alten russischen Reim erinnert:
> Zubnaya shchetka imeyet shchetine,
> da zdravstvuyet tovarishch Staline.
> 
> ...


Lassen wir die Düsternis, in Ernst oder Spiel, denn es gibt sie ja noch in der Welt.  Es war falsch von mir darauf auch nur anzuspielen, tchuligom, liebe Wichtels.


----------



## JottU (20. Dezember 2022)

Mein Wichtelpaket ist angekommen. 
Und ich habs gleich auf den Balkon verfrachtet, da sollte es kühl genug sein.


----------



## JottU (21. Dezember 2022)

Oh nein, gerade von DHL im Verlauf:

Mi, 21.12.2022, 07:51Die Sendung wurde leider beschädigt und muss neu verpackt werden. Wir informieren Sie hier über den nächsten Schritt.

So viel zum Thema "rüttel, rüttel "


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (21. Dezember 2022)

JottU schrieb:


> Oh nein, gerade von DHL im Verlauf:
> 
> Mi, 21.12.2022, 07:51Die Sendung wurde leider beschädigt und muss neu verpackt werden. Wir informieren Sie hier über den nächsten Schritt.


Nicht tragisch, hatten wir dieses Jahr schon mal, die verpacken das echt gut, die Kollegen von DHL.


----------



## JottU (21. Dezember 2022)

Die Frage ist ob alles heil geblieben ist.


----------



## silverfish (21. Dezember 2022)

Du brauchst dann nicht mehr so schwer tragen, nach der Erleichterung.


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (21. Dezember 2022)

Meistens reißt nur irgendwie was auf, wird entweder nachgeklebt oder in einen neuer Umkarton  gepackt.


----------



## JottU (21. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Du brauchst dann nicht mehr so schwer tragen, nach der Erleichterung.


Ich habe es ja schwer zur Post getragen, der Bewichtelte hätte das leichtere.


----------



## Slappy (21. Dezember 2022)

Mein Paket kommt noch heute vormittag an!!!! 
Schön das alles geklappt hat. 

Ich empfehle übrigens jedem sein Paket mindestens ins den Keller zu stellen. 
1. Weil nahezu jedes Paket etwas beinhaltet was sich über eine mehr oder weniger starke kühlung freut 
Und 2. weil man so wenigstens ein wenig mehr Bewegung hat. Immerhin muss man ständig in den Keller um nach dem Paket zu schauen. Und wer weiß. Eventuell räumt man ja auch endlich mal den Keller auf wenn man schon die ganze Zeit da unten ist.


----------



## Gert-Show (21. Dezember 2022)

Slappy schrieb:


> Eventuell räumt man ja auch endlich mal den Keller auf wenn man schon die ganze Zeit da unten ist.


Du darfst gerne *dein *Wichtelpaket in *meinem* Keller lagern.
PS: Bist du bis zum 2. Feiertag fertig mit dem Aufräumen? Weil dann brauche ich den Keller wieder.


----------



## Slappy (21. Dezember 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Du darfst gerne *dein *Wichtelpaket in *meinem* Keller lagern.
> PS: Bist du bis zum 2. Feiertag fertig mit dem Aufräumen? Weil dann brauche ich den Keller wieder.


Der war gut

Seit 2 Jahren soll ich meinen Keller aufräumen.... 
Den Großteil mache ich auch regelmäßig..... Also räumen. Ist immerhin der größere Teil des Wortes


----------



## Mescalero (21. Dezember 2022)

Bei mir ist es die Garage. Ständig wird insistiert und gedrängelt und versucht, mir ein schlechtes Gewissen einzureden. Jedes Jahr darf ich mir das anhören.


----------



## Bilch (21. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es die Garage. Ständig wird insistiert und gedrängelt und versucht, mir ein schlechtes Gewissen einzureden. Jedes Jahr darf ich mir das anhören.


Kenne ich, war bei mir auch so, jetzt habe ich aber Ruhe, bin seit 2 Monaten geschieden, habe meine eigene Wohnung, einen Keller nur für mich - und keinen, der sich ständig beschweren würde ...


----------



## silverfish (21. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es die Garage. Ständig wird insistiert und gedrängelt und versucht, mir ein schlechtes Gewissen einzureden. Jedes Jahr darf ich mir das anhören.


Du bist schon versaut durch die fränkische Gleichgültigkeit. Die ist nur noch von der rheinischen Fröhlichkeit zu toppen.

"Wenn ein Ossimann sich was vornimmt , macht er das auch.
Beim Wessimann ist es auch fast so.
Er möchte nur nicht dauernd an seine Projekte erinnert werden."


----------



## Slappy (21. Dezember 2022)

Tadaaaa


----------



## Slappy (21. Dezember 2022)

Ich glaube ich habe bereits herausgefunden wer mein Wichtel ist


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. Dezember 2022)

Slappy schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich habe bereits herausgefunden wer mein Wichtel ist


Quasi der Sherlock Holmes der Bewichtelten


----------



## Slappy (21. Dezember 2022)

Nenene.... 
Minimax war vor mir. Der glaubt auch zu wissen wer ihn beschenkt hat


----------



## Luis2811 (21. Dezember 2022)

Slappy schrieb:


> Nenene....
> Minimax war vor mir. Der glaubt auch zu wissen wer ihn beschenkt hat



Ich habe auch schon nach erhalt des Packetes eifrig recherchiert und bin mir zimlich sicher zu wissen wer mich bewichtelt hat.


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. Dezember 2022)

Ich vermelden nun auch den Eingang eines Wichtelpaketes mit üppigem Umfang und dem Vermerk Kühl lagern. Also ab in die Garage.
Ik freu mir


----------



## Finke20 (21. Dezember 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Sowas hast Du zuhause?


Du nicht? So etwas brauch man doch .


----------



## Ron73 (21. Dezember 2022)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon nach erhalt des Packetes eifrig recherchiert und bin mir zimlich sicher zu wissen wer mich bewichtelt hat.


Ich tappe nach ausgiebiger Recherche immer noch im dunklen.


----------



## JottU (21. Dezember 2022)

Ich hatte es wohl am einfachsten herauszufinden wer mein Wichtel ist.


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (21. Dezember 2022)

Slappy schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich habe bereits herausgefunden wer mein Wichtel ist





Ron73 schrieb:


> Ich tappe nach ausgiebiger Recherche immer noch im dunklen.


Bestechlichkeit fängt mit 18jährigen Single Malt an.


----------



## Gert-Show (21. Dezember 2022)

Mein Wichtelpaket hat laut Routenplaner 403 km zurückgelegt. Jetzt fährt es gleich noch mal knapp 200 km zur SchwieMu, dort wird es am Samstag geöffnet.
#unboxingthewonder


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. Dezember 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Mein Wichtelpaket hat laut Routenplaner 403 km zurückgelegt. Jetzt fährt es gleich noch mal knapp 200 km zur SchwieMu, dort wird es am Samstag geöffnet.
> #unboxingthewonder


So einen großen Sicherheitsabstand?


----------



## kuttenkarl (21. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es die Garage.


Ich kriege immerwieder zu hören: der Heizungsraum muß augeräumt werden, ich kann da schon nicht mehr treten.


----------



## Mescalero (21. Dezember 2022)

Und wahrscheinlich ist es halb so wild, stimmts?
Man (sie) hätte gerne, dass es überall aussieht wie im MomA oder bei Ikea. Anstatt zu akzeptieren, dass es sich um Werkstätten und Lebensräume handelt. Da kann schon mal etwas rumliegen.


----------



## Luis2811 (21. Dezember 2022)

Weihnachtswichtel schrieb:


> Bestechlichkeit fängt mit 18jährigen Single Malt an.



Jetzt habe ich auch ne Vermutung wer der Weihnachtswichtel ist.


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (21. Dezember 2022)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich auch ne Vermutung wer der Weihnachtswichtel ist.


Teil es mir doch per PN mit, dann sag ich ja oder nein


----------



## Roots (21. Dezember 2022)

JottU schrieb:


> Ich hatte es wohl am einfachsten herauszufinden wer mein Wichtel ist.


Bei mir wars auch schnell entmystifiziert...zu bekannt der Kerl!  Was der Freude aber keinen Abbruch tut! 


Weihnachtswichtel schrieb:


> Teil es mir doch per PN mit, dann sag ich ja oder nein


Wir wollen doch wohl nicht den Zauber zerstören


----------



## Roots (21. Dezember 2022)

Ich finds übrigens schön zu lesen, dass in uns allen scheinbar doch noch kleine Jungs stecken    egal wie sehr wir uns über die Jahre weg verkleidet haben


----------



## Gert-Show (21. Dezember 2022)

Roots schrieb:


> Ich finds übrigens schön zu lesen, dass in uns allen scheinbar doch noch kleine Jungs stecken    egal wie sehr wir uns über die Jahre weg verkleidet haben


Das Kind im Mann ist das einzige Organ, das nicht altert.


----------



## Minimax (21. Dezember 2022)

Roots schrieb:


> dass in uns allen scheinbar doch noch kleine Jungs stecken


Echt jetzt? Das hätt ich nie für möglich gehalten. Ich meine, wo wir doch alle so ultrakompetent und entscheidungssicher sind, und gelernt haben, das das wichtigste im Leben ist sich selbst ernst zu nehmen


----------



## Ron73 (21. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Das hätt ich nie für möglich gehalten. Ich meine, wo wir doch alle so ultrakompetent und entscheidungssicher sind, und gelernt haben, das das wichtigste im Leben ist sich selbst ernst zu nehmen


Sich selbst ernst zu nehmen? Muaha lieber Minimax, wann hast du das zum letzten mal geschafft?


----------



## Gert-Show (21. Dezember 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> So einen großen Sicherheitsabstand?


Ja, ich möchte den Geruch der selbstentwickelten Karpfen-Dips des lieben daci7 nicht im eigenen Wohnzimmer haben.


----------



## Bilch (21. Dezember 2022)

Mein Wichtelpaket ist seit gestern am richtigen Platz -  war gestern mit den Kindern im Wald den Weihnachtsbaum holen und und die Kinder haben ihn dann auch geschmückt ...


----------



## silverfish (21. Dezember 2022)

Oh ......


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (22. Dezember 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Mein Wichtelpaket ist seit gestern am richtigen Platz -  war gestern mit den Kindern im Wald den Weihnachtsbaum holen und und die Kinder haben ihn dann auch geschmückt ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 427234


Also, dass Packet macht ja was her..............


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (22. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe nicht die geringste Idee, wer mein Wichtel sein könnte!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (22. Dezember 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Mein Wichtelpaket ist seit gestern am richtigen Platz -  war gestern mit den Kindern im Wald den Weihnachtsbaum holen und und die Kinder haben ihn dann auch geschmückt ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 427234



DAS ist ja mal was anderes...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (22. Dezember 2022)

Hier ist übrigens noch kein Paket eingetroffen - ich bin mal gespannt, ob es der Weihnachtsmann noch pünktlich schafft...


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (22. Dezember 2022)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Hier ist übrigens noch kein Paket eingetroffen - ich bin mal gespannt, ob es der Weihnachtsmann noch pünktlich schafft...


ist unterwegs laut deinem Wichtelpartner


----------



## Aalzheimer (22. Dezember 2022)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Ich kriege immerwieder zu hören: der Heizungsraum muß augeräumt werden, ich kann da schon nicht mehr treten.


Heizungsraum aufräumen, und Heizung abstellen.
Wenn Sie fragt warum es so kalt ist:
"Du hast es ja nicht anders gewollt"


----------



## kuttenkarl (22. Dezember 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Heizung abstellen.


Funktioniert leider nicht. Für den Betrieb der Heizung ist meine Frau zuständig.


----------



## Ron73 (22. Dezember 2022)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Funktioniert leider nicht. Für den Betrieb der Heizung ist meine Frau zuständig.


Ihr solltet die Rollen anders verteilen


----------



## Finke20 (22. Dezember 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> war gestern mit den Kindern im Wald den Weihnachtsbaum holen


So Bilch, jetzt mal Butter bei de Fische, was hast Du für den Baum bekommen um ihn mitzunehmen .


----------



## Ron73 (22. Dezember 2022)

Das Päckchen wartet auf Gleichgesinnte


----------



## Gert-Show (22. Dezember 2022)

Ron73 schrieb:


> Ihr solltet die Rollen anders verteilen


Warum? Ist hier nicht anders:
Missus verdient mehr als ich, dafür stehe ich in der Küche und am Bügelbrett.


----------



## masu1963 (22. Dezember 2022)

Ron73 schrieb:


> Ihr solltet die Rollen anders verteilen


Nö - das passt schon


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Dezember 2022)

Finke20 schrieb:


> So Bilch, jetzt mal Butter bei de Fische, was hast Du für den Baum bekommen um ihn mitzunehmen .


Hallo,

was heißt da bekommen? Der Weihnachtsbaum wird grundsätzlich immer aus dem Wald eines anderen geklaut. Alter fränkischer Brauch unter Waldbesitzern  .
Da dies praktisch jeder so macht, gleicht sich das auch wieder aus.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Jan_Cux (22. Dezember 2022)

Ich glaube er hat den Baum nicht gestohlen, sondern beim Tannen Tindern ergattert....

Tannen Tinder


----------



## JottU (22. Dezember 2022)

Schlechte Nachrichten, ein Wichtelpaket wird zu Weihnachten nicht da sein wo es sein sollte. Neuverpackung hat wohl nicht funktioniert, da der Inhalt zu sehr beschädigt ist. Nun ist alles wieder auf dem Weg zu mir. Dann werde ich nach den Feiertagen wohl neu packen und versenden.
Tut mir leid für Fischkopp 1961


----------



## Seele (22. Dezember 2022)

Habe ganz vergessen einen Eingang gestern zu melden. Habe es überhaupt nicht angeschaut und gleich weiter gegeben ans Christkind


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (23. Dezember 2022)

JottU schrieb:


> Schlechte Nachrichten, ein Wichtelpaket wird zu Weihnachten nicht da sein wo es sein sollte. Neuverpackung hat wohl nicht funktioniert, da der Inhalt zu sehr beschädigt ist. Nun ist alles wieder auf dem Weg zu mir. Dann werde ich nach den Feiertagen wohl neu packen und versenden.
> Tut mir leid für Fischkopp 1961


*Oh ha, da habe ich das hier gelesen,*
Oh nein, gerade von DHL im Verlauf:

Mi, 21.12.2022, 07:51Die Sendung wurde leider beschädigt und muss neu verpackt werden. Wir informieren Sie hier über den nächsten Schritt.

So viel zum Thema "rüttel, rüttel "

*und mir noch gedacht, ob der Empfänger, wohl da noch sein Päckchen rechtzeitig bekommt*  
*Und nun betrifft es mich selbst. So schnell kann sich die Vorfreude auf Weihnachten reduzieren.*

*Ne, alles gut, es wird gewiss noch das ein oder andre Päckchen für mich unterm Baum liegen. 
Außerdem, kann ich mich ja an all den anderen Gaben welche dann hier veröffentlich werden, mit erfreuen. 
Und ich weiß jetzt auch, ohne recherchieren zu müssen, wer mich bewichtelt. 

Lieber Wichtel, ich hoffe nur, dass Du den Schaden problemlos ersetzt bekommst. 

Ich wünsche allen ein gesegnetes und erholsames Weihnachtsfest im Kreise ihre  Liebsten.

 *


----------



## Christian.Siegler (23. Dezember 2022)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Ich kriege immerwieder zu hören: der Heizungsraum muß augeräumt werden, ich kann da schon nicht mehr treten.


Ganz einfach: Betreten verboten!! Nur für Personal!


----------



## masu1963 (23. Dezember 2022)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Betreten verboten!! Nur für Personal!


Seine Frau ist DAS PERSONAL! Hm, ich verstecke einfach sein Wichtelpäckchen im Heizungsraum


----------



## kuttenkarl (23. Dezember 2022)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Betreten verboten!! Nur für Personal!


Kann doch mein Heizungspersonal nicht aussperren  .


----------



## kuttenkarl (23. Dezember 2022)

masu1963 schrieb:


> Seine Frau ist DAS PERSONAL!


Mist, sie war schneller.


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. Dezember 2022)

masu1963 schrieb:


> Seine Frau ist DAS PERSONAL! Hm, ich verstecke einfach sein Wichtelpäckchen im Heizungsraum





masu1963 schrieb:


> Nö - das passt schon


Es ergibt so langsam alles einen Sinn...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (23. Dezember 2022)

Jetzt ergibt alles einen Sinn. Wirklich!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (23. Dezember 2022)

Ohhhhhhhh, ich glaube mein Wichtelpaket ist gerade angekommen. Hammer-Timing!


----------



## Bilch (23. Dezember 2022)

In der Abteilung, wo ich wegen Personalmangels oft arbeite, haben wir uns heute auch bewichtelt (Anfang Dezember hat jeder einen Zettel mit dem Namen seines Wichtelpartners aus einer Box gezogen). Ich habe einen Erste-Hilfe-Kasten bekommen - drin war eine Flasche Whisky


----------



## Minimax (23. Dezember 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> In der Abteilung, wo ich wegen Personalmangels oft arbeite, haben wir uns heute auch bewichtelt (Anfang Dezember hat jeder einen Zettel mit dem Namen seines Wichtelpartners aus einer Box gezogen). Ich habe einen Erste-Hilfe-Kasten bekommen - drin war eine Flasche Whisky


Oho, das ist aber kein schlechter Gewinn bei nem Betriebswichteln. Prosit!


----------



## Jan_Cux (23. Dezember 2022)

Bei mir hielt auch ein gelber Schlitten, leider ohne Rentiere davor


----------



## Finke20 (23. Dezember 2022)

Sagt mal ich vermisse unseren lieben nobbi1962 hier in unserer Runde .


----------



## Minimax (23. Dezember 2022)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Sagt mal ich vermisse unseren lieben nobbi1962 hier in unserer Runde .


Ja er ist auffällig still, dabei ist er sonst einer der eifrigsten Wichtel. Vielleicht weiss Hartmut Hering 58 mehr?


----------



## Hering 58 (23. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja er ist auffällig still, dabei ist er sonst einer der eifrigsten Wichtel. Vielleicht weiss Hartmut Hering 58 mehr?


Ja ,unser nobbi1962 ist leider zur Zeit Krank. Muss diesen Jahr auch noch zur OP ins Krankenhaus.
 Gute Besserung nobbi1962 .


----------



## vonda1909 (23. Dezember 2022)

Immer  blöde  wenn man ins Krankenhaus  muss doch was muss das muss Nobbi .Wenn du das liest  Alles Gute.


----------



## Finke20 (23. Dezember 2022)

Ja dann alles gute für dich nobbi1962.


----------



## Bilch (23. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe ihn auch vermisst.

Lieber nobbi1962, wünsche Dir gute Besserung, Dein Unboxing um 00.01 ist zur Tradition geworden ... nächtes Jahr wirst Du hoffentlich wieder dabei sein


----------



## Forelle74 (23. Dezember 2022)

Alles Gute nobbi1962 
Werd schnell wieder Gesund.


----------



## Gert-Show (23. Dezember 2022)

Auch von mir beste Genesungswünsche an Sir nobbi1962


----------



## Slappy (23. Dezember 2022)

Gute Besserung nobbi1962


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. Dezember 2022)

Hier auch nochmal nur das Beste für unseren nobbi1962 . Ich hoffe du bekommst die 00:01 Eröffnung trotzdem irgendwie
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 hin. Ich trinke schon Mal auf dich


----------



## Luis2811 (23. Dezember 2022)

Von mir auch noch mal eine gute Besserung nobbi1962 . Ich freu mich schon auf das Auspacken im 0:01, bei mir wieder es morgen etwas später erst soweit sein.


----------



## Mooskugel (23. Dezember 2022)

Mal sehen wer der Erste ist. 
Schön wäre es wenn nobbi1962 seine Tradition fortsetzen kann. Gute Besserung auch von mir.

*

Allen Beteiligten und Mitlesenden ein Schönes Weihnachtsfest, macht euch nicht zuviel Stress und genießt die Zeit mit Familie und/oder Freunden.*


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (23. Dezember 2022)

Auch ich wünsche alles Gute und eine schnelle Genesung. 
All den Wichteln wünsche ich eine wunderschöne Weihnachtszeit und ruhige Stunden mit der Familie. 
Genießt diese Momente, sie werden immer seltener...


----------



## Astacus74 (23. Dezember 2022)

Auch von mir Gute Besserung, werd schnell wieder gesund


Gruß Frank


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (23. Dezember 2022)

Der countdown läuft....


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. Dezember 2022)

Hier auch...


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (24. Dezember 2022)

Ich bin überwältigt und kurz vorm heulen. Vielen vielen Dank an meinen Wichtel. Ich bin mehr als begeistert. Toll das es solche tollen Leute gibt, die sich so viele Mühen machen. Ich bin echt überwältigt. Vielen lieben Dank. Das hat genau gepasst und macht mich fast sprachlos.


----------



## Astacus74 (24. Dezember 2022)

Na dann will ich mal in die Werkstatt gucken wie es meinem Paket so geht...


Gruß Frank


----------



## Mescalero (24. Dezember 2022)

TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Ich bin überwältigt und kurz vorm heulen. Vielen vielen Dank an meinen Wichtel. Ich bin mehr als begeistert. Toll das es solche tollen Leute gibt, die sich so viele Mühen machen. Ich bin echt überwältigt. Vielen lieben Dank. Das hat genau gepasst und macht mich fast sprachlos.


Ich ahne, wer das Päckchen gepackt hat. Viel Vergnügen mit dem Inhalt und frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## yukonjack (24. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich ahne, wer das Päckchen gepackt hat. Viel Vergnügen mit dem Inhalt und frohe Weihnachten!


Ich auch. Die Posen haben den Wichtel verraten. Und die leckeren Spezialitäten............


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (24. Dezember 2022)

Ich werde später auf die Suche nach meinem Wichtel gehen um Mich noch einmal ganz herzlich zu bedanken. Mir fehlen echt die Worte. Das Paket haut mich echt aus den Latschen. Noch einmal  Vielen lieben Dank.


----------



## Roots (24. Dezember 2022)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ja ,unser nobbi1962 ist leider zur Zeit Krank. Muss diesen Jahr auch noch zur OP ins Krankenhaus.
> Gute Besserung nobbi1962 .


Ohje, schlechtes Timing. Von Herzen gute Besserung! Vielleicht kann dein Wichtelgeschenk ja trotzdem ein kleiner Lichtblick sein


----------



## Christian.Siegler (24. Dezember 2022)

Danke an meinen Wichtel


----------



## Astacus74 (24. Dezember 2022)

Großen Dank an meinen Wichtel

















Gruß Frank



Ps. Ist ja mein erstes Wichteln und ich freu mich richtig doll


----------



## Skott (24. Dezember 2022)

Alles Liebe und Gute, sowie Glück und Kraft bei der OP für Sir nobbi1962


----------



## Ron73 (24. Dezember 2022)

Auch für mich war es das erste mal beim Wichteln. Vielen lieben Dank an meinen Wichtel aus Bawü


----------



## Roots (24. Dezember 2022)

So, jetzt wars auch bei mir endlich soweit. Das Auspacken ging flott, weil ich Hilfe von unserem anderen Weihnachtsgeschenk hatte:




Die (kulinarische) Reise wird mich nach Hamburg führen (wo ich leider bisher noch nicht war) und ich freu mich schon sehr aufs Tasting! 
Stullen-Gewürz, Käptns Pfeffer und feinste Hamburger Bohnen-Röstung...mmh




Geruchstest bestanden:




...Und den Preis für die spektakulärste und auf jeden Fall auch eine der schönsten Karten hat mein Wichtel ebenfalls verdient:








Herzlichen Dank, mein lieber Wichtel... Ich freue mich sehr und wünsche Dir und natürlich auch allen anderen frohe, entspannte Weihnachten und schon mal einen guten Rutsch ins neue, hoffentlich glückliche Jahr!


----------



## Tikey0815 (24. Dezember 2022)

Soo, bevor die ganze Baggage kommt, hab ich mich mit purer Vorfreude auf das Wichtelgeschenk gestürzt    
Und jetzt bin ich baff 





Drin war ne schicke kleine Balzer Rolle, Tackle welches ich für die Weser demnächst ganz bestimmt gebrauchen kann , Tiroler Hölzl, schwere Bleie, Vorfächer  UND ….. ein wirklich wunderschön bebilderter Kalender aus Meck Pomm





Danke lieber zokker , der Kalender musste dich ja verraten , frohe Weihnachten und viel Gesundheit und Zufriedenheit im neuen Jahr !


----------



## Elmar Elfers (24. Dezember 2022)

Ich starte mit einem ersten Gesamtfoto, da das Bier (wurde hier schon nach Geschmacksvorlieben aufgeteilt) in den Kühlschrank musste! Weitere Bilder folgen nach späterer Bescherung Ein großer Dank an meinen Kieler Wichtel!!


----------



## Gert-Show (24. Dezember 2022)

So, ihr Lieben, auch ich habe die Vorfreude nicht länger ausgehalten und mich am Nachmittag auf das Wichtelpaket gestürzt.
Nach dem Öffnen erblickte ich viele liebevoll eingepackte Geschenke. Neben Utensilien für unser Hobby, welche ich gut gebrauchen kann, fand ich leckere selbstgemachte Räucherstückchen, Senf (geht immer), ein Haselnuss-Set zum Selbermachen (letztes Foto) , einen Kochlöffel mit persönlicher Gravur, zwei Fläschchen Bier und (das ist der Hammer, Leute) einen liebevoll geschriebenen zweiseitigen Brief zur Weihnachtskarte.
Ich muss sagen, ich bin echt gerührt  
Lieber Torsten Aalzheimer ganz lieben Dank, du und deine Familie, die beim Packen geholfen hat, habt mir eine große Freude bereitet.


----------



## laraque (24. Dezember 2022)

Sehr stark was ihr da alle auspackt. Schön zu sehen.
Ich versuche mich noch ein wenig zu gedulden.


----------



## Bilch (24. Dezember 2022)

laraque schrieb:


> Sehr stark was ihr da alle auspackt. Schön zu sehen.
> Ich versuche mich noch ein wenig zu gedulden.


Ich auch, fahre jetzt zu meiner Ex und den Kindern (zum Abendessen gibt's einen ganz exclusiven ) und mein Geschenk werde ich auspacken, wenn ich wieder Zuhause bin


----------



## kuttenkarl (24. Dezember 2022)

Werde erst heute Abend bei der Bescherung auspacken. Bilder gibt es dann morgen.


----------



## Finke20 (24. Dezember 2022)

Schön zu sehen das Ihr am auspacken seit .
Bei mir laufen die Vorbereitungen, unter den Baum  hat es das Paket schon mal geschafft .


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Dezember 2022)

Bei mir hat es das Paket auch unter den Baum geschafft. Aber bis zum Auspacken sind es noch noch ein paar Stündchen. Ich werde berichten  

Gert-Show 
Schön wenn's gefällt


----------



## HSV1887 (24. Dezember 2022)

Jetzt ging der Wahnsinn los.
Eigentlich bescheren wir erst abends, da aber unsere kleine heute beim Konfi Krippenspiel mitmacht wäre das dann vermutlich doch zu spät geworden.

Somit gibt es heute Bescherung Teil 1 und Bescherung Teil 2.
Das Wichtelpaket war zum Glück in Teil 1, ich habe es bei den Kindern natürlich nicht erwähnt daß Papa neugierig ist was da so drin ist......

Ich freue mich über eine Spule Schnur, leckere Lebkuchen, ein Ködersystem welches ich so noch nicht kannte und einen riesigen Jerkbait der selbst meiner Frau und mir Angst macht.....

Mal sehen ob meine schwere Spinnrute den Oschi überhaupt werfen kann..... 

Vielen Dank mein lieber Wichtel


----------



## Seele (24. Dezember 2022)

Ich bin so langsam auf dem richtigen Bayerischen Level nach den ganzen Weihnachtsbesuchen, jetzt noch kochen, essen und dann gibt's Bescherung. Da wird auch das Wichtelpaket geöffnet. Vielleicht auch gleich zu Beginn.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (24. Dezember 2022)

Hallo ihr Wichtel da draußen,

das Päckchen kann ich Euch noch nicht präsentieren aber meinen Baum dürft ihr schon mal bewunder.

Habt alle ein schönes Weihnachtsfest.


----------



## Mescalero (24. Dezember 2022)

Beim Gerlinger steht auch ein Baum mit Gummifischen und Wobblern als Deko. Leider hatte ich kein Foto dabei.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (24. Dezember 2022)

So, nun das Gesamtbild (Bierchen fließt schon)! Danke, lieber Wichtelpartner! Kommt alles zum
Einsatz 2023 und mit dem Spinnerbait mache ich Timo.Keibel nass  Und platten-technisch auch!


----------



## Roots (24. Dezember 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Wichtel da draußen,
> 
> das Päckchen kann ich Euch noch nicht präsentieren aber meinen Baum dürft ihr schon mal bewunder.
> 
> Habt alle ein schönes Weihnachtsfest.


Mega coole "Fischkugeln" 

"Früher war mehr Lametta (Loriot)" kann man bei euch jedenfalls nicht bemängeln...oder doch Blattgold genommen? Wer kann, der kann  

Frohe Weihnachten Dir!


----------



## daci7 (24. Dezember 2022)

So, liebe Leute - ich mach mal weiter.
Hier gab es ebenfalls eine fantastische Bescherung!
Neben Keksen und Brennstoff (Bier und richtig guten Korn) gab es zwei wunderschöne, handgebaute Posen und einen ebenfalls selbstgebauten Jerk!! Hammergeil! Vielen Dank mein Wichtel (ich hab da so eine Vermutung)!!


----------



## Forelle74 (24. Dezember 2022)

Hallo
Schön das ihr schon so fleißig am Wichteln und auspacken seit  .
Ich hab meim Geschenk auch schon ausgepackt .
Danke lieber Wichtel.
Ich konnte dich noch nicht identifizieren.
Aber du hast meinen Geschmack voll getroffen.
Ein Ring wunderbarer Salami und leckere selbstgebackene Kekse.
Beides musste natürlich schon getestet we werden .
Dann ein feines Landbier und einen Korn 
Zwei sehr schöne auf meine Angelei abgestimmte Köder.
Da hat wohl jemand ordentlich recherchiert das ich sehr auf Hardbaits stehe .
Ein Lustiger Schlüssel Anhänger und ein Schoki Nikolaus war auch noch dabei.
Danke dir lieber Wichtel.
Du hast meinen Geschmack zu 100% getroffen.
Grüße Michi


----------



## Forelle74 (24. Dezember 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> So, liebe Leute - ich mach mal weiter.
> Hier gab es ebenfalls eine fantastische Bescherung!
> Neben Keksen und Brennstoff (Bier und richtig guten Korn) gab es zwei wunderschöne, handgebaute Posen und einen ebenfalls selbstgebauten Jerk!! Hammergeil! Vielen Dank mein Wichtel (ich hab da so eine Vermutung)!!
> 
> ...


Haben wir den gleichen Wichtel?


----------



## Mescalero (24. Dezember 2022)

Es sieht wirklich so aus. 
Ist das überhaupt legal?!


----------



## daci7 (24. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Es sieht wirklich so aus.
> Ist das überhaupt legal?!


Legal, illegal, scheixxegal - ich geb nichts wieder ab. 
Die Ähnlichkeit ist aber verblüffend!!


----------



## zokker (24. Dezember 2022)

So ... es ist vollbracht. Werde meinen Wichtelpartner wohl nicht ermitteln können. 
Es sind aber schöne Sachen, wovon ich so einiges gut gebrauchen kann ... also besten Dank an den namenlosen Schenker.


----------



## Forelle74 (24. Dezember 2022)

Ja Egal 
Mir isses eigentlich nur wegen dem Wobbler aufgefallen. 
Gibt ja einige Boardis die in der Region wohnen oder vielleicht im Urlaub da sind.
Allerdings wäre es schon ein ziemlicher Zufall wenn 2 verschiedene den ganz gleichen Wobbler erwischen.

Ich sag auf jedenfall nochmal Danke und hinterfrage es nicht weiter.
Viel Spaß allen anderen noch beim weiterwichteln.


----------



## Gert-Show (24. Dezember 2022)

zokker 
Ich tippe auf Erfurt oder Umgebung.


----------



## zokker (24. Dezember 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> zokker
> Ich tippe auf Erfurt oder Umgebung.


aus Schleusingen ist der Gute


----------



## Elmar Elfers (24. Dezember 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> aus Schleusingen ist der Gute


Da gibt’s Karpfen und Forellen


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Dezember 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Haben wir den gleichen Wichtel?


Auf jeden Fall kann ich das regional einordnen


----------



## Luis2811 (24. Dezember 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall kann ich das regional einordnen



 Und ich weiß gar nicht warum?


----------



## Finke20 (24. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe in der Zwischenzeit auch mein Wichtelpaket geöffnet und zum Vorschein kamen Köstlichkeiten aus dem Odenwald  und einige Köde. Der Kräuter Bitter wärmt ganz gut durch.
Einige persönliche Zeilen gab es dann auch noch.
Wenn Ich mich nicht täusche , müsste mein Wichtel, der Weihnachtswichtel persönlich gewesen sein.





Danke lieber Weihnachtswichtel für die Sachen.
Habt alle zusammen noch eine besinnliche und genussvolle Weihnachtszeit, im Kreise Eurer lieben.


----------



## Luis2811 (24. Dezember 2022)

Ich mach dann mal weiter.
Danke an meinen Wichtel für die schönen Geschenke und den tolle Brief.
Der Wobblern wird auf jeden Fall bei uns am Baggersee getestet und das Futter wird auch dort ausprobiert.
Der Schinken kommt ganz nach dem Schinken bei uns im Münsterland der auch dünn aufgeschnitten wird und auf den Wein bin ich auch schon sehr gespannt.    
Vielen Dank nochmals!


----------



## Seele (24. Dezember 2022)

Quick and dirty, hier mein Wichtel. 





Mega geil, der Stefan weiß schon ganz genau was ich mag. Außer den Jerk, jerken tu ich eigentlich nie, aber ich hatte es wirklich schon so oft vor. Passt also auch perfekt. 
Richtig Klasse, vielen Dank

Edit: wie lang ich Depp brauche bis ich merke, dass ich im falschen Thread gepostet habe .... Zum Glück ist man Mod


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Dezember 2022)

So, auch wir haben fertig. Zuerst die Kleinkinder, dann die Jugendlichen und Erwachsenen langsam beim Raclette. Als das Chaos abgeräumt war, habe ich mir am Baum in Ruhe Zeit genommen. Ich nehme euch Mal mit....
	

		
			
		

		
	





Wie gesagt, ein imposanter Karton. Nachdem das stabile Verpackungsband geschafft war, sah ich mein Präsent. Eine Zeitung aus dem Wendland 




Sehr gut verpackt konnte ich nach und nach so manchen Schatz bergen. Ich freue mich riesig über den Inhalt. Zum Teil feinste Handwerkskunst. Vor allem Dingen die Schneidebretter passen so gut zu mir, wie die Faust aufs Auge. Ich sehe da schon so manchen Schinken- oder Käseanschnitt. Dazu wirklich tolle Wickelbretter. So wird das Chaos der Ostseevorfächer geordnet. Auch die Gummifische Jigköpfe und die Bleie sind prädestiniert für die Angelei auf Langeland. Und natürlich die Leckereien aus dem Wendland. Ich freue mich drauf, da ich solche Wurstwaren einfach liebe und dabei auch immer lerne. Dazu bin ich auch noch Haribo süchtig

















In dem Sinne, du hast es laut eigenen Aussagen schwer gehabt. Aber Du hast alles richtig gemacht. Danke nach Hitzacker Frank Astacus74


----------



## Gert-Show (24. Dezember 2022)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Da gibt’s Karpfen und Forellen


Aber auch Redakteure.


----------



## Slappy (24. Dezember 2022)

Hier mein diesjahriges Wichtelpaket.









Vielen Dank lieber Christoph
Absolut passend ausgewählt. Mannheimer Dreck ist das erste süße was ein eigenes Zertifikat hat, welches ich essen darf. Ein wirklich leckerer Lebkuchen 

Färben die kleinen Köder (Stint) ab oder kann ich die zusammen in ein Fach packen?​


----------



## laraque (24. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe mich auch mal ans auspacken gemacht. Ist immer sehr spannend.
Ich danke meinem lieben Wichtel für das abwechslungsreiche Paket freue mich sehr darüber.

Absolutes Highlight sind die selbst gebauten Posen. Hab die schon immer bei den anderen bewundert und jetzt hab ich auch so tolle Teile. Passt hervorragend, da ich für nächstes Jahr Posenangeln auf der ToDo Liste stehen habe, da ich meinen Kurzen da ganz gut ans Angeln heranführen kann.

Ich hab überhaupt keine Ahnung wer mein Wichtel ist ich glaub ich muss mich einlesen, wer selbst Posen baut und Birkenstock in Größe 44 trägt.

Liebe Grüße und nochmal Dankeschön


----------



## Mooskugel (24. Dezember 2022)

Nach dem Essen, Gesprächen und dem ein oder anderen Getränk hab ich auch die Zeit gefunden das Paket zu öffnen. Ich kann nur sagen. Vielen Dank.
Hier noch ein Foto der reichlichen Geschenke.


----------



## JottU (24. Dezember 2022)

Nach reichlich Essen habe ich dann auch mal mein hessisches Wichtelpaket ausgepackt. 





Zum futtern (verkosten) wurde ich direkt in die Küche verbannt. Ja der Handkäs duftet halt.






Vielen Dank  an Fischkopp 1961 .

PS: Dein Paket geht Dienstag raus, muss nur 2 Sachen ersetzen.


----------



## Bilch (24. Dezember 2022)

So, jetzt bin ich zuhause und konnte auch mein Geschenk auspacken ...






Mein Wichtel hat sich wirklich bemüht, im Paket waren zwar "nur" vier Sachen, dafür zählen sie aber mehr als vierhundert.






Die erste ist ein hervorragender Apfelbrand aus einer niederrheinischen Destillerie  Dieser wird füt eine spezielle Gelegenheit aufgehoben, z.B. wenn ich nen Meterhecht fange.

Das könnte tatsächlich passieren, denn im Paket war auch ein 30 cm (!!!) Spinnerbait mit Twisterschwanz …

Aber das Beste ist die Rolle, eine alte DAM Automatic 267 Kapselrolle . Mein lieber Wichtel, Du hast ganz ins schwarze getroffen  Wenn alles nach Plan geht, gehe ich am 27. angeln, hatte zwar vor mit einer anderen Kombo loszulegen, aber jetzt muss ich einfach diese wunderschöne Rolle ausprobieren, morgen wird sie neu bespult und dann an eine passende Rute geschraubt 

Und nicht zuletzt, eine wunderschöne Hand geschriebene Karte 

Nochmals vielen vielen Dank, mein lieber Wichtel, habe eine Vermutung, wer Du bist, bin mir aber nicht 100 % sicher


----------



## Snâsh (25. Dezember 2022)

Habe vorhin keine Zeit gehabt direkt hier zu schreiben, konnte aber das Paket im Kreise der Familie öffnen. Mein Wichtel hat nicht nur meinen Köderkreis fürs Spinnfischen erweitert und Freddy war die Hauptattraktion des Abends, sondern ich habe parallel auch eine Einladung für einen vor Ort Termin zum gemeinsamen angeln erhalten. Die 500km sind ebenfalls kein Problem, da der Teil der Verwandtschaft du heute da war, in der Nähe wohnt!
Wieder eine super Aktion und ich bedanke mich für die supertollen Köder!


----------



## Mooskugel (25. Dezember 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ja Egal
> Mir isses eigentlich nur wegen dem Wobbler aufgefallen.
> Gibt ja einige Boardis die in der Region wohnen oder vielleicht im Urlaub da sind.
> Allerdings wäre es schon ein ziemlicher Zufall wenn 2 verschiedene den ganz gleichen Wobbler erwischen.
> ...


Zufälle gibt's


----------



## Minimax (25. Dezember 2022)

Frohe Weihnachten, liebe Mitwichtel!

Da sind ja tolle Wichtelpakete dabei, wunderbar! Ich hab mein Wichtelpaket gestern auch geöffnet. Vielen vielen Dank an meinen Wichtel, der mir neben einer netten Karte Köstliche Spezialitäten aus bayerischen Landen eingepackt hat- ich muss gestehen, ich bin mir doch nicht ganz sicher über die Identität meines Wohltäters.
Seht selbst:
	

		
			
		

		
	






Und hier sieht man die Sachen ausgepackt und dad absolute Highlight: Ein selbstgemachtes Frühstücksbrettchen nicht nur mit meinem Namen, sondern auch noch mit meinem absoluten Lieblingsfisch als Motiv, ich freue mich sehr über das tolle Stück:





Also nochmals vielen Dank an meinen mysteriösen Bayernwichtel und Euch Allen recht schöne Feiertage,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## daci7 (25. Dezember 2022)

Mission Wichtelköder entschneidern die erste - leider nicht funktioniert. Kinder wollten nach 30 Minuten nicht mehr im Regen am Wasser stehen. Sind jetzt im Regen aufm Spielplatz -.-
PS: bei dem steigenden Pegel und entsprechendem Treibgut hab ich mich nicht getraut den selbstgebauten Jerk zu fischen. Der hätte bestimmt gefangen!


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (25. Dezember 2022)

Wow in der Treibguthalde hätte ich mich überhaupt nicht getraut zu Fischen


----------



## daci7 (25. Dezember 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Wow in der Treibguthalde hätte ich mich überhaupt nicht getraut zu Fischen


Wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt! Außer dem bisschen Holz am Rand ist der Abschnitt aber echt safe - da kann wenig anbrennen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. Dezember 2022)

Minimax 
Ich hätte da eine Idee glaube ich


----------



## Minimax (25. Dezember 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Minimax
> Ich hätte da eine Idee glaube ich


Gerne, hilf mir auf die Sprünge, ich bin etwas ratlos


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Gerne, hilf mir auf die Sprünge, ich bin etwas ratlos


Na das ist nur ein Hinweis. Mehr will ich nicht verraten


----------



## kuttenkarl (25. Dezember 2022)

So hier ist mein Wichtelpaket. Der Inhalt ist ein Volltreffer, Neben vielen Kleinteilen, ist sogar mein Lieblings Feederfutter dabei. Denn Apfelwein werde ich in einer ruhigen Stunde mit meiner Frau vernichten. 

Vielen lieben Dank lieber Wichtel Snäsh.


----------



## masu1963 (25. Dezember 2022)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Neben vielen Kleinteilen,


Und jetzt muss ich mir wieder ständig das anhören: "Ich brauch unbedingt noch ne Angelkiste, weil die Sachen aus dem Wichtelpäckchen nicht mehr in meine Kiste reinpassen."


----------



## Mescalero (25. Dezember 2022)

Minimax 
Das Bambusbrettchen ist natürlich einmalig, individuell und personalisiert! Zwar mit Aland aber wer achtet schon auf so Kleinigkeiten. 
 

Wer dein Wichtel ist, liegt auf der Hand aber ich darf keine Tipps geben. Bin ja nicht mit von der Partie und nur Beobachter.


----------



## Minimax (25. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Minimax
> Zwar mit *Aland* aber wer achtet schon auf so Kleinigkeiten.


Also, ich muss mich doch sehr wundern, werter Herr Kollege!


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Also, ich muss mich doch sehr wundern, werter Herr Kollege!
> Anhang anzeigen 427648


Schuppen auf der Seitenlinie sprechen auch gegen den Aland.


----------



## silverfish (25. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Zwar mit Aland


Oh oh , das gibt den Schandkragen im Ükel .


----------



## daci7 (25. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Oh oh , das gibt den Schandkragen im Ükel .


Sozusagen das Sargblei als Anstecker


----------



## Elmar Elfers (25. Dezember 2022)

Jesco Peschutter sitzt bestimmt schon an der detaillierten Bestimmung


----------



## Tikey0815 (25. Dezember 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Sozusagen das Sargblei als Anstecker


Wenn man da noch ne Heckbremse einbauen könnte


----------



## Minimax (25. Dezember 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Wenn man da noch ne Heckbremse einbauen könnte


Bremse ist eh egal. Ich höre, backwinding ist gerade der letzte Schrei.


----------



## vermesser (25. Dezember 2022)

Ich kann meinem Wichtelpartner nur die allergrößten Komplimente aussprechen...selten so gelacht      ...wenn ich nach dem weihnachtlichen Stress zu komme, versuch ich mal das Objekt (eine megageheime Entwicklung von Hähnel-Zeck) auf ein Foto zu bannen          .

Ach und das mit dem Angeln lässt sich einrichten ;-) , auch wenn das da nicht so ganz meine Ecke ist, aber ggf. planen wir in der Saison mal eine Tour.


----------



## Jan_Cux (25. Dezember 2022)

Auch ein großes Dankeschön an meinen Wichtel! Eine schöne Karte, was regionales, Naschen, neue Weihnachtsdeko, und ein bestimmt spannendes Buch. Von allem etwas dabei, Danke lieber Wichtel.


----------



## kuttenkarl (25. Dezember 2022)

Warum habe ich da Kinder MiniMax gelesen?


----------



## Minimax2 (27. Dezember 2022)

hallo,

mangels meiner Fähigkeiten, hier Bilder einzustellen: vielen Dank für das feine Päckchen, leckere Spezereien gepaart mit handgefertigten Kunstködern erster Güte haben mich wirklich sprachlos gemacht und gefreut! Danke!

bis später


----------



## Astacus74 (27. Dezember 2022)

Hallo in die Runde, ich hoffe ihr seit alle gut über die Feiertage gekommen und habt die Zeit genießen können.

Ich hatte mein Wichtelpaket ja zu Hause gelassen und habe die Feiertage mit der Familie bei Schwiegermutti in Lübeck verbracht, gestern sind wir wieder zu Hause angkommen nach dem ersten Ankommen und allerlei Sachen erledigen habe ich mich mit dem Wichtelpaket beschäftigt.

Es heißt zwar Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude aber bei dem Wichtelpaket trifft das nicht zu, schon beim öffnen steigerte sich die Neugier und Freude einfach superschön verpackt 
(ich bin ein wenig betrübt über meine bescheidene Verpackung)






Nachdem ersten Auspacken






und da haben wir die schönen Geschenke und ich muß sagen alles past







Die Kekse (selbstgebacken schätze ich) waren oberlecker genau wie der Marzipanstollen (habe ich es schon gesagt ich liebe Marzipan), den Tzatzikidip werde ich mir im Sommer beim grillen schmecken lassen.
Die Thermoskanne past jetzt bestens zum Quappenansitz und die Köderbox kommt auch wie gerufen da sind jetzt die Köder vom Adventskalender eingezogen und natürlich die Gufis aus dem Wichtelpaket.

Ich sag ja perfekt und ich freu mich, nächstes Jahr mach ich wieder mit beim Wichtel und dann ja dann verpacke ich besser/schöner versprochen.

hier noch ein Bild von der gefüllten Box







Gruß Frank


----------



## Ron73 (27. Dezember 2022)

Ich bin nächstes Jahr auch wieder dabei. Wenn ich sehe wie meine Familie, genauso viel Freude hat wie ich, dann passt das schon


----------



## Roots (27. Dezember 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> (ich bin ein wenig betrübt über meine bescheidene Verpackung)


Stimmt wohl...nächstes Mal werde ich da auch deutlich mehr Augenmerk drauf legen. Wichtel-Origami oder so


----------



## Forelle74 (27. Dezember 2022)

Ich finde das Wichten hier auch was besonderes.
Jeder gibt's sich besonders viel Mühe was passendes für den Wichtel Partner zu finden. 
Einige werfen ihre Produktionsstätten an um was von Hand zu fertigen. 
Was da wieder für tolle Sachen dabei waren  .
Andere Produzieren feinste Leckereien selbst.
Oder es werden Lieblings Stücke aus der eigenen Sammlung verschenkt. 
Andere zerbrechen sich fast das ganze Jahr den Kopf was man wohl ins Wichtelpaket packen könnte. 
Es war wieder sehr schön wie jedes Wichtel Jahr bisher. 
Bis zum nächsten Wichteln..

Liebe Grüße an alle Wichtel und diejenigen die vielleicht im kommenden Jahr welche werden. 
Michi


----------



## Jan_Cux (27. Dezember 2022)

Haben denn alle Wichtel und Bewichtelten ihr Paket erhalten? Außer dem Sabotage Akt bei dem Paket für Fischkopp1961.


----------



## Ron73 (27. Dezember 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde, ich hoffe ihr seit alle gut über die Feiertage gekommen und habt die Zeit genießen können.
> 
> Ich hatte mein Wichtelpaket ja zu Hause gelassen und habe die Feiertage mit der Familie bei Schwiegermutti in Lübeck verbracht, gestern sind wir wieder zu Hause angkommen nach dem ersten Ankommen und allerlei Sachen erledigen habe ich mich mit dem Wichtelpaket beschäftigt.
> 
> ...


Ich hoffe du kannst uns auch einen Big Fish präsentieren


----------



## Aalzheimer (28. Dezember 2022)

Auch ich möchte mich noch Mal hier zu Wort melden. Bin ja schon ein paar Jahre dabei beim Wichteln. Es ist für mich immer etwas besonderes. Zuerst die Gedanken der noch zu beschaffenden Dinge die zum gezogenen passen, dann der passende Abschluss der Eigenkreationen als auch das verpacken zusammen mit meinen Töchtern sowie der abschließende Brief. Dann fühlt man sich auch irgendwie erleichtert wenn das Paket auf Reisen ist, und  man auch bestätigt bekommt, das es angekommen ist. Und dann trifft das eigene ein, und wieder baut sich Spannung und Vorfreude auf. Herrlich. Ich wäre immer weiter gerne mit dabei...
Wünsche allen Wichteln noch einen guten Rutsch. Hauptsache ihr bleibt alle Fit.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (30. Dezember 2022)

Soeben angekommen!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (30. Dezember 2022)

Bescherung die 2.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (31. Dezember 2022)

Sorry, dass ich erst jetzt weiter poste. Aber mich hat es gestern Abend noch so was von gebeutelt.

Ich musste zwar länger warten als alle anderen aber dies hat sich dermaßen gelohnt, dass ich mich schon jetzt im kommenden Jahr für ein verspätest es Wichtel Paket anmelde.

Werler JootU,

ich danke Dir vielmals für all die tollen Dinge welche Du verpackt hast. Bei den Angel Takle ist wirklich für alle Richtungen etwas dabei und wird im kommenden Jahr gewiss seiner Bestimmung zugeführ.

Bei den Leckereien, habe ich mir gestern bereits ausgemalt wie ich sie heute zum Silvesterbrunch verspeise.
Nun bleibt noch nicht mal der Zwieback drin.
Nun ja, wenn die Gelüste wiederkomme, weiß ich aber zumindest, was auf mich wartet.

Also nochmals herzlichen Dank an Dich und Dir sowie allen  Anderen, wünsche ich einen besseren Start in das Jahr 2023 
als ich ihn nun selbst verbringen darf.

Past auf Euch auf


----------



## Minimax (31. Dezember 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Haben denn alle Wichtel und Bewichtelten ihr Paket erhalten? Außer dem Sabotage Akt bei dem Paket für Fischkopp1961.


Ich fürchte, ich habe nicht ganz den Geschmack meines Wichtelpartners getroffen, oder es gab für ihn anderweitige zwingende Gründe die ihn vom Posten abhielten.


----------



## Hecht100+ (31. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, ich habe nicht ganz den Geschmack meines Wichtelpartners getroffen, oder es gab für ihn anderweitige zwingende Gründe die ihn vom Posten abhielten.


Werden bestimmt andere wichtige Gründe sein, die von dem Zeigen des Wichtelpaket abgehalten haben.


----------



## Gert-Show (31. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, ich habe nicht ganz den Geschmack meines Wichtelpartners getroffen, oder es gab für ihn anderweitige zwingende Gründe die ihn vom Posten abhielten.


Vielleicht noch einer, der keine Staubfänger mag?


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (31. Dezember 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Sorry, dass ich erst jetzt weiter poste. Aber mich hat es gestern Abend noch so was von gebeutelt.
> 
> Ich musste zwar länger warten als alle anderen aber dies hat sich dermaßen gelohnt, dass ich mich schon jetzt im kommenden Jahr für ein verspätest es Wichtel Paket anmelde.
> 
> ...


Ich wünsche dir gute Besserung mein lieber


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Januar 2023)

Komm schnell wieder auf die Beine Fischkopp 1961


----------



## kuttenkarl (1. Januar 2023)

Gute Besserung Fischkopp 1961, laß dich nicht unterkriegen.


----------



## Seele (1. Januar 2023)

Jetzt gibt's auf Gaga seinen Sieg erst Mal nenn Wichtel-Bierbrand.


----------



## Gert-Show (1. Januar 2023)

Adresse?


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (2. Januar 2023)

Servus die Herren und besten Dank für die Genesungswünsch.


----------



## Minimax (2. Januar 2023)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Werden bestimmt andere wichtige Gründe sein, die von dem Zeigen des Wichtelpaket abgehalten haben.


Eben, genau. Erhalten hat er es und wenn gerade kein Zeitfenster fürs Posten vorhanden ist, dann ists auch nicht schlimm. Also alles gut, Hakuna Matata.  

Ich jedenfalls freue mich aufs Wichteln 2023, wie jedes Jahr: erst will ich mich zieren wie ne alte Jungfer, dann müssen meine AB Kumpels Druck machen, vor allem nobbi1962 , dann meld ich mich an, dann whine ich ein paar Tage rum das ich nichts für meinen Wichtel finde(ich krieg immer nur Norddeutsche Küstenangler zugelost, seit 4 Jahren!) Dann schaff ichs endlich meine  Päckchen in der Post abzuwarten, kurz vorm Drücker, und dann kann ich endlich alle anderen die noch nicht abgeschickt haben terrorisieren..

Puh, was ein schöner Stress!
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Forelle74 (2. Januar 2023)

Das Bier ist schon weg.
Der Korn wird zu besonderen Anlässen verkostet.
Danke für die leckeren Getränke mein Lieber Wichtel.
Und natürlich auch die anderen Köstlichkeiten.
Nach ausgiebigen Ködertests und vieleicht auch Fängen werden hier im Board Bilder gepostet. 


Auch von mir noch gute Besserung Fischkopp 1961


Minimax
Nen 2 Zeiler wie das Geschenk war kan man ja minimal Posten wie ich finde.
Wenn man mitmacht schreibt man ja sowieso um sich anzumelden.
Das ist mehr " Arbeit ".
Obs jetzt öffentlich oder per Pn ist wäre mir eigentlich Wurscht.

Möchtest du mal nen bayrischen Alpen Wichtel?.

Grüße Michi


----------



## Astacus74 (2. Januar 2023)

Minimax schrieb:


> dann whine ich ein paar Tage rum das ich nichts für meinen Wichtel finde(ich krieg immer nur Norddeutsche Küstenangler zugelost, seit 4 Jahren!)



Na dann solltest du doch wissen wa bei den Nordeutschen Küstenanglern so geht


Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax (2. Januar 2023)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Möchtest du mal nem bayrischen Alpen Wichtel?


Also eigentlich möchte ich einen Wichtel haben, der mir einen Beutel Krügerrands ins Paket legt, oder wenigstens ne Hardy Altex No. 1, Mk. IV oder V in Mint Condition.




Solange das nicht geschieht, muss ich einfach mit der liebevollen Sorgfalt, der Freundlichkeit, Großzügigkeit und dem einfühlsamen Geschenkepacken  aus allen vier Himmelsrichtungen vorlieb nehmen,

Hg
Mini

Edit: Ernsthaft Jungs, über ne Hardy 1/IV würd ich mich wirklich freuen.


----------



## Minimax (2. Januar 2023)

...


----------



## Tikey0815 (2. Januar 2023)

Minimax schrieb:


> Also eigentlich möchte ich einen Wichtel haben, der mir einen Beutel Krügerrands ins Paket legt, oder wenigstens ne Hardy Altex No. 1, Mk. IV oder V in Mint Condition.
> Anhang anzeigen 428398
> 
> Solange das nicht geschieht, muss ich einfach mit der liebevollen Sorgfalt, der Freundlichkeit, Großzügigkeit und dem einfühlsamen Geschenkepacken  aus allen vier Himmelsrichtungen vorlieb nehmen,
> ...


Ick gönn Dir dat immer After Eight


----------



## Bilch (3. Januar 2023)

Nicht ganz der richtige Thread für Fangfotos, aber meinen ersten Winterkarpfen konnte ich heute mit meiner neuen Wichtelrolle fangen.




Nochmals vielen Dank, mein lieber Wichtel


----------

